#ubuntu-irc 2008-09-08
<filo1234> hi all
<filo1234> -.-'
<Zic> I think it's his bnc's fault
<Zic> :s
<Zic> gg :)
<pleia2> :)
<filo1234> if someone ban it on #frenode too :)
<filo1234> #freenode
<Zic> just remove ;)
<Pici> Staff control that, let them take care of it.
<nalioth> filo1234: /help ignore
<filo1234> nalioth: sure :)
<trucMuche> sorry for changenickname
<Pici> trucMuche: Fixed the issue?
<trucMuche> yes ..
<Pici> Nice
<trucMuche> in my town all phone down
<trucMuche> and after chanserv hate me :)
<trucMuche> i remove auto join too
<trucMuche> Pici, sorry you can kick me to test if autojoin is removed ?
<Pici> trucMuche: It wasn't autojoin that was messing up, it was just nick changes.
<trucMuche> oh ok :)
<Pici> And I have my kicks aliased to removes, so they should never trigger an autorejoin.
<trucMuche> ok
#ubuntu-irc 2008-09-09
<filo1234> hi all
<fta> hi, i'd like to update my cloak from unaffiliated to ubuntu/member, anyone?
<Pici> fta: Are you an Ubuntu Member? Launchpad page?
<fta> ~fta
<jpds> PriceChild: Please check out fta's cloak request when you can. Thanks.
<jpds> fta: (Ohh, scary, I'm everywhere.) :)
<fta> indeed
<Rafik> jpds, new ubuntu members have to request the cloak themselves ?
<Pici> Rafik: yes.
<Myrtti> Yes
<jpds> Rafik: A member of the IRC Council has to approve and request that Freenode staff set the cloak.
<Rafik> Ok, I'm a new ubuntu member, since 11h UTC
<jpds> Rafik: LP page?
<Rafik> https://launchpad.net/~rafik
<jpds> Rafik: See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks
<jpds> Rafik: And please make sure that you have done these steps too: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<jpds> Rafik: Congrats too on membership!
<Rafik> jpds, Thank you :)
<Rafik> jpds, I think my nick is correctly registered (following the instructions)
<Rafik> I'm reading the wiki page
<jpds> Rafik: See: "/msg NickServ info" - make sure that there is an alternative nick and email sety.
<Myrtti> With alt nick grouped to it?
<Rafik> yes. I've the mail address and two alternative nicknames
<jpds> PriceChild: And Rafik's request too.
<Rafik> jpds, Myrtti PriceChild : Thank you :)
<Rafik> jpds, I'm using XChat 2.8.4, is this version concerned with the cloak/xchat issue ?
<Rafik> as on http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nocloakxchat  : Older versions of xchat have this problem when connecting to freenode:
<jpds> Rafik: I think the Ubuntu version is up to date.
<Rafik> Ok. cool :)
<fta> PriceChild, hi, i'd like to update my cloak from unaffiliated to ubuntu/member, could you help? <= https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta
<PriceChild> aha sorry, meant to do this
<PriceChild> fta: done
<fta> PriceChild, thanks
<fta> PriceChild, what about the forums ? is there something special to do ?
<PriceChild> fta: one mo
<PriceChild> fta: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=445211
<fta> PriceChild, thx
<fta> can't find where to add my forum nick in lp...
<PriceChild> fta: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+edit
<fta> am i blind ?? irc, wiki, jabber.. i don't see the forums
<PriceChild> "If you are an Ubuntu Member would like a user rank graphic added to your profile, please add your forum username to the home page/description part of your Launchpad account and send e-mail to mike.basinger@ubuntu.comwith your Launchpad URL."
<fta> apart from the free form text field, i don't see where i could that... it's not that i don't want to ;)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-09-10
<Rafik> hi all
<Myrtti> hello
<Rafik> I requested the /u/m cloak yesterday two minutes after fta, it was done for him and not for me
<Rafik> so I wanted to know if there is any problem with my nick
 * Myrtti pokes nalioth,PriceChild with The Pink Fluffy Pen of Poking™
<Myrtti> *SQUEEEAK*
<Rafik> :)
<Myrtti> you've completed all the steps in the nicksetup?
<Rafik> yep, all done :)
<Myrtti> and what's your launchpad page URL?
<Rafik> here : https://launchpad.net/~rafik
<jpds> (He was here yesterday).
<Myrtti> he was - but now the stuff needed isn't so far away in nals or priceys backlog :-D
<elkbuntu> Rafik, it takes time to get your cloak and depends how busy people are. it's not instant.
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: on mob have you checked rafik?
<filo1234> hi all
<Myrtti> Rafik: congratulations
<PriceChild> Myrtti: ?
<Myrtti> on his membership
<PriceChild> ah done, nevermind
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, sorry, was reinforcing one the boxes the cds come in to... it requires alot of tape.
<Rafik> hi, sorry I was afw
<Rafik> Myrtti, thank you
<Rafik> elkbuntu, i'm just asking because we were two members applying yesterday, it was done for one, not for my so I came asking if there was a problem with my nick
<Myrtti> [17:00] *** Rafik [n=rafik@ubuntu/member/rafik]
<nalioth> Rafik: /whois yourself
<Myrtti> whee \o/
<Rafik> :)
<Rafik> thanks all :)
<filo1234> guys say me an opinion  *!?n=blabla@*.bla.bla   is same *!?=blabla@*.bla.bla    ???
<Myrtti> no
<Pici> filo1234: ? is a 1 character wildcard.
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> first isn't correct?
<filo1234> *!?n=blabla@*.bla.bla  <------incorrect
<filo1234> *!?=blabla@*.bla.bla <--------correct?
<Pici> hostmasks on freenode will either be in the form: foo!n=bar@something or foo!i=bar@something
<Pici> So you're always better off doing something to the effect of: foo!?=bar@* or similar.
<Pici> It all depends on whether they have identd running
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> *!?=lol@* is correct
<filo1234> ok
<Pici> Yes.
<filo1234> or *!?=*lol*@* is correct
<filo1234> better
<Pici> That all depends on the situation.
<filo1234> i thinking wich ? was 0 too
<K99Brain> Hi all
<filo1234> hi
<Myrtti> hello K99Brain
<K99Brain> I have a question about ubotu. How it's possible to delete a factoid from the daatbase?
<K99Brain> the !forget command don't delete definitively
<K99Brain> there is a command like !del or r!remove or something like?
<Myrtti> are you talking about supybot or ubottu specifically?
<K99Brain> ubutu, ubut-it to be more precise
<K99Brain> i'm an op in the italian channel
<Myrtti> a-ha
<K99Brain> ehm, ubot-it not ubut-it -.-' sorry
<K99Brain> which is the same as ubotu
<Myrtti> no, it's a clone of ubottu, not necessarily even very updated one
<Myrtti> (lets be precise!)
<K99Brain> ok, I don't know is it's exactly the last version...but the question is: there is a command that delete a factoid from its database? not like !forget that only hide...
<Myrtti> unless you're the administrator of the bot, I highly doubt you could use it even if such command did exist
<K99Brain> mmmh
<K99Brain> ok
<K99Brain> so, if I create a factoid, for example with "!test is <reply> something", it will remail forever
<K99Brain> remain*
<K99Brain> LjL, ciao, maybe you know something about?
<jussi01> K99Brain: !forget <factoid>
<filo1234> jussi01: but forget doesn't delete command, only leave factoid in stanby on bot
<Pici> No one can use it though.
<Pici> Why is that an issue?
<jussi01> correct
<Myrtti> I'm a bit curious what is such a factoid that has to be totally erased
<filo1234> Myrtti: whoami
<Pici> eh?
<Myrtti> !whoami
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whoami
<jussi01> filo1234: if the factoid content is that bad, why not just change it then forget it?
<filo1234> whoami is the factoid wich we want to remove from bot because is wrong
<filo1234> Myrtti: ok i see you
<K99Brain> for an error we have created a factoid whoami which is also a command of ubot-it
<filo1234> Myrtti: 18:17 <+K99Brain> !-whoami
<filo1234> 18:17 <+ubot-it> K99Brain
<filo1234> 18:17 <+ubot-it> whoami has no aliases - added by Odo on 2008-05-21 16:16:28
<jussi01> just change the character you address the bot for commands to different than the factoids
<Myrtti> this is still making very little sense
<jussi01> @whoami
<ubottu> jussi01
<jussi01> see
<jussi01> !whoami
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whoami
<jussi01> set this variable to @ or something other to ! @config  supybot.reply.whenAddressedBy.chars
<jussi01> @config  supybot.reply.whenAddressedBy.chars
<ubottu> @
<K99Brain> mmh, ok. For this we will ask to the bot administrator
<K99Brain> however, a !del command doesn't exixt...
<jussi01> so that one should not be set the same as @config supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.prefixchar
<jussi01> K99Brain: also, the ubuntu bot people are in #ubuntu-bots if you need us ;)
<K99Brain> jussi01, ah, ok. I didn't know that channel
<K99Brain> thank you :)
<marco_> could i ask 1 thing?
<jpds> marco_: Sure. What is it?
<marco_> why i can only hibernate my pc and i don't have stand-by option? (sorry for my bad english)
<Pici> marco_: This is not a support channel (see /topic).  Please join #ubuntu and ask there.
<marco_> ok
<marco_> sorry
<Pici> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-09-11
<swe3tdave> i would like to have a cloak... https://edge.launchpad.net/~swe3tdave
<elkbuntu> Rafik, you were the only one in the asia/oceania group who showed up.
<Rafik> elkbuntu, :)
<Rafik> I hope there will be more and more in future
<elkbuntu> Rafik, you missed the point which is that while there may have been another member accepted yesterday, it was by a different board who had someone with the time to do it.
<elkbuntu> s/do it/do the 'paperwork'/
<Rafik> elkbuntu, yes
<Rafik> elkbuntu, I'm from Tunisia, it's in north africa, but my time fits better with the asia/oceania group
<elkbuntu> Rafik, i know. i was part of the board that approved you.
<Rafik> Rafik, yes :)
<dthomasdigital> Hello I recently received my Ubuntu membership and would like your permission to receive an IRC cloak my LP page is https://launchpad.net/~dthomas
<Myrtti> please read all the steps in http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup and make sure you've completed them, after which a cloak can be set up for you. dthomasdigital
<erUSUL> nalioth: PriceChild ^^^ Cloak Request. ICMP ECHO REQUEST
<PriceChild> Hmm I was too quick there.
<PriceChild> dthomasdigital: PM?
<PriceChild> dthomasdigital: You need to add an email and group an alternate nick, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Kasra[K]> hi all
<Kasra[K]> i want to invite ubot5 to #ubuntu-ir-spam
<Kasra[K]> how can i do that
<Pici> Kasra[K]: I think there may be a special variant of the bot for loco channels, hold on.
<Pici> jpds: ping ^
<PriceChild> Kasra[K]: what is that channel?
<Kasra[K]> PriceChild, hmmm for #ubuntu-ir group spams
<PriceChild> Kasra[K]: why is that needed?
<PriceChild> Kasra[K]: You don't appear to be part of those rnning #ubunt-ir either.
<nalioth> what is #ubuntu-ir-spam for?
<PriceChild> *part of those running #ubuntu-ir either.
<Kasra[K]> PriceChild, I think because the official channel is for support only
<PriceChild> Kasra[K]: and -ir-spam would be for...?
<Kasra[K]> PriceChild, yeah I'm...
<Kasra[K]> PriceChild, for topic off ;)
<PriceChild> Kasra[K]: We have plenty of offtopic channels on this network, if ubuntu-ir feel they need their own they can create it.
<sysdef> so #ubuntu-ir-offtopic will be a better name, i guess
<Kasra[K]> PriceChild, ok thanx
<PriceChild> Seems like they have already done it too!
<PriceChild> Kasra[K]: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/ChannelNaming
<Kasra[K]> PriceChild, thanq a lot.... i wanted to help this group only :D
<Kasra[K]> bubye
<unfo> hi all, does the #ubuntu bot have a factoid something like this?  "When describing a problem always tell: -your ubuntu version, -what you did, -what happened, -what you expected to happen, and -what you tried already.  Put it all in one long post."
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<PriceChild> Something has the link to esr's thing doesn't it?
<Pici> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<unfo> ppl have told me esr's thing is quite rude
<Pici> Guess not, something similar though
<Pici> Actually, I've never read the ESR thing, so Ignore that.
<unfo> interesting: the !gq webpage is far better than the ESR thing.  it's much more concise.
<unfo> also polite.
<PriceChild> Pici: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html i believe
<unfo> yes
<unfo> could someone here please set the topic of #ubuntu to mention !gq?  a topic like this would work:
<unfo> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please /msg ubottu etiquette | If nobody answers, /msg ubotu gq | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Help with Intrepid is in #ubuntu+1
<unfo> dear #ubuntu-irc denizens, could someone here please set the topic of #ubuntu to mention !gq?  nobody has yet.  And if you could, please also let us know when it the topic has been changed.
<unfo> Or is there some reason why that should not be part of the topic?
<PriceChild> We give links to FAQ and etc.
<PriceChild> People don't read those.
<unfo> PriceChild: but my goal is not for the Question-Askers to visit !gq.  My goal is for the Answerers to point newbie Askers to there.  But I think most of the Answerers don't even know there is a factoid called !gq.  This will build awareness.
<unfo> now does it make sense that the topic should mention !gq?
<unfo> :)
<PriceChild> I don't like the idea of putting every 'useful' factoid in the topic.
<jussi01> unfo: if you start using it appropriately, and it works, then other "helpers" will catch on quick enough.
<unfo> PriceChild: IMO that factoid is extra useful :) if you've seen http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html you may agree with me.
<unfo> jussi01: i'm seldom online.
<unfo> and "gq" is a horrible abbreviation
<unfo> maybe "good questions" would be better? or good-qs?
<jussi01> unfo: it really makes no difference imho. when it starts to be used, the helpers catch on quickly enough. (if its useful)
<unfo> i.e. i am online twice a year
<unfo> all: what would be the ideal abbreviation name for that factoid?
#ubuntu-irc 2008-09-12
<Quark_> Hi. I have installed ircd-hybid on ubuntu-server V7.10. I cannot connect from my irc clients.  ANy ideas?
<nalioth> Quark_: this is not a support channel.
<filo1234> morning
<NCommander> Is there someone who can set up my IRC cloak?: https://edge.launchpad.net/~sonicmctails
<Myrtti> NCommander, please read all the steps in http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup and make sure you've completed them, after which a cloak can be set up for you.
<Myrtti> nalioth, PriceChild: SYN
<NCommander> Myrtti: I already register w/ nickserv and grouped
<mcasadevall_> Myrtti: NOW everything is grouped
<Myrtti> :-)
<Myrtti> just making sure ;-)
<mcasadevall_> Myrtti: can I get my cloak now ;-)?
<Myrtti> as soon as nal or Pricey wake from their coma
<nalioth> NCommander: you need to add an email to your account, please
<amitk> I'd like an irc cloak. My LP profile is at: https://launchpad.net/~amitk
<nalioth> amitk: /msg ubottu member
<amitk> nalioth: even if I already have a @ubuntu and @canonical email id?
<Quark_> Hi. Where do I go for help with installation of ircd-hybrid on Ubuntu-server V7.10?
<Quark_> Hello: What is the IRCD of choice for Ubuntu Server V7.10?
<nalioth> Quark_: either #ubuntu or /msg alis list *hybrid*
<Quark_> nalioth: Could you please expand on you message? I am not following your abbreviations.
<nalioth> Quark_: i abbreviated nothing.  that is an irc command at the last
<Quark_> #ubuntu
<Quark_> ??
<Quark_> nalioth: Please assume I am an idiot, and spell it out for me, OK?
<nalioth> Quark_: copy and paste the following:   /msg alis list *hybrid*
<nalioth> Quark_: press the <enter> key
<nalioth> Quark_: look for a message from Alis telling you all the channels with hybrid in their names
<nalioth> Quark_: join the channel(s) of your choice
<Quark_> That didn't work on this Ubuntu client
<nalioth> what ubuntu client would that be?
<Quark_> nalioth: xchat-gnome 0.18;  or perhaps there are no channels w/ *hybrid* in the name?
<nalioth> Quark_: with xchat, you must check all your windows
<Quark_> nalioth: Found the output, Thanks.
<Quark_> Can anyone here help me establich connectivity with port 6667 on Ubuntu server?
<Myrtti> why do you want to connect to that specific port?
<ompaul> I can has fail methinks
<Quark_> erUSUL: FYI, there was an undoc'd requirement to change a line in the ircd.conf file: from host=127.0.0.1 to host=<my IP address>.
<Quark_> erUSUL: Thanks for you help.
<Quark_> nalioth: See not to erUSUL, above.
#ubuntu-irc 2008-09-13
<NCommander> I've been added to the cloaked group on Launchpad, but I don't seem to have a cloak
<stdin> NCommander: post your launchpad username (or link to your launchpad page) here and poke nalioth or PriceChild
<NCommander> http://launchpad.net/~sonicmctails
<NCommander> nalioth & PriceChild: poke?
<jussi01> NCommander: did you see this? [16:29:22] <nalioth> NCommander: you need to add an email to your account, please
<NCommander> Oh, no
<NCommander> nalioth: I've added my email, I didn't realize I missed that
<PriceChild> NCommander: done
<NCommander> sweet
<NCommander> thanks
<hubuntu> hello... I was kindly asked to come by to get my nick cloacked
<hubuntu> I made a small sytupid mistake in the process and I was wondering if maybe we can solve both issues (cloacking and alias)
<hubuntu> I use hubuntu as my main nick, and have just registered huayra as my secondary nick. I wanted huayra to be part of the hubuntu group, but it seems that is not possible (registered with a differnet e-mail adress)
<hubuntu> SO what can I do? Change hubuntus e-mail adress and then group them or does huayra have to be deleted first?
<hubuntu> https://launchpad.net/~huayra
<hubuntu> JIC
<jussi01> hubuntu: you may want to ask that first issue in #freenode
<hubuntu> I am an ubuntu member
<hubuntu> that why the cloacking issue here
<jussi01> hubuntu: yes, but the first issue (grouping) is a freenode one
<hubuntu> oh, I thought I mentioned cloacking first. OK, then I will solve that there
<jussi01> although nalioth and PriceChild are both freenode staff and may be able to help
<PriceChild> hubuntu: drop one, identify to the other, group the new one.
<hubuntu> ok. Thanks PriceChild I reckon then I just didn't know dropping was an option
<hubuntu> and jussi01, thanks too
<jussi01> no probs
<PriceChild> ok...
<huayra> ok, am I cloacked already? If so, is it just the xchat issue that I have to fic (the tcl or python script so I identify before logging in into a channel)?
<huayra> I use xchat 2.8.6 (10-jul-08)
<jussi01> hubuntu: err, are you identified?
<hubuntu> yes
<hubuntu> I know there is an xchat issue, and I have many autojoin channels so it could be that
<hubuntu> I just thought the xchat issue was for older versions
<hubuntu> shall I try that, any of you ubuntu lovers know?
<PriceChild> hubuntu: you are an ubuntu member, and want an ubuntu/member cloak?
<Rafik> hubuntu, i'm using xchat 2.8.4-0ubuntu7, it's working perfectly
<Rafik> PriceChild, hubuntu is already cloaked
<hubuntu> yes PriceChild
<PriceChild> Rafik: what with?
<hubuntu> but I am supposed to be so already
<Rafik> PriceChild, https://launchpad.net/~huayra
<Myrtti> hubuntu [n=hubuntu_@sos1-1x-dhcp486.studby.uio.no]
<Myrtti> doesn't look like cloaked to me
<hubuntu> https://launchpad.net/~huayra
<hubuntu> I am in the cloacked team, that's what I know
<Rafik> hubuntu, what was your main nickname when you got the cloak ?
<hubuntu> hubuntu
<hubuntu> I got an e-mail asking me to proceed to registration of my nick with some steps, but I did register in 2005...
<hubuntu> and I have double checked the requirements
<PriceChild> hubuntu: done
<hubuntu> thx PriceChild
<hubuntu> :)
<PriceChild> huayra: be more careful this time
<huayra> I will
#ubuntu-irc 2008-09-14
<hckoe> ﻿/msg NickServ help f
<hckoe> how can i recreate password for my  registered nick when not accepting the old password
<Zic> hckoe: this channels is reserved for international IRC ops
<hckoe> ok
<PriceChild> Zic: I don't believe we're that strict about it here. Feel free to help, ignore, or suggest #freenode for that kind of problem.
<elky> yeah, be constructive at least.
<Zic> PriceChild: sorry, I don't write like this all the time, it just he does not say "hello" when he joins the channel
<Zic> and I don't like thats kind of people :)
<Zic> s/it//
<Zic> but yes, be constructive and, at least, forward to the best place is one of better solution for people who says "hi" before paste a question, I agree
<elky> Zic, well, we generally discourage people from greeting when they join #ubuntu, it adds white noise
<Zic> we are not a hotline
<Zic> and we encourage greeting on #ubuntu-fr
<Zic> no greetings, no answers
<Zic> we are french people, sorry to be "straight" about that :D
<elky> run your loco channel as you wish, but accept the main channels as hotlines.
<Zic> even if you say "hi" and does not receive an other greetings from others users, it's more "cool & relax" than a "I want you to give me an answer"
<Zic> elky: I agree, but I thought that #ubuntu-irc is International, and not #ubuntu main channels centred…
<Zic> short, no problem, I will be quiet next time
<elky> it is international, which means 'it works differently to the french channels'
<Zic> even if, I can't know before you told me ;)
<Zic> (and how can I know ? Maybe "international" means "it works differently to the #ubuntu channels ? I'm joke, of course, but yeah, I can't know before you told me your opinion, elky)
<Zic> la prochaine fois que je me plaignerai d'un manque de politesse, je le dirai en français, comme ça, cela froissera moins de monde, j'ai l'impression… désolé
<Zic> (parce qu'on aime un tant soit peu de politesse, un simple « bonjour », personnellement, c'est toujours ça de gagner, nous sommes des humains)
<Zic> (on = les francophones)
<Rafik> Zic, ce sont deux esprits complètement différents.. je trouve ques les français sont bien plus stricts, c'est bien.. mais je comprends aussi les autres qui veulent donner une image acceuillante de la communauté ubuntu.. une réponse par un "bonjour monsieur" à quelqu'un qui ne dit pas bonjour, vaut bien plus qu'un kick.. avis personnel bien sur
<Zic> Rafik: nous ne kickons pas quand quelqu'un ne dit pas « bonjour » à l'entrée du canal hein
<Zic> en général, je lui fais poliment la réflexion, et tout se passe bien
<Zic> en général, les autres utilisateurs, soit, ne lui répondent pas, soit, lui font la même remarque que moi
<Zic> si le message du « au moins un bonjour » a dû mal à passer, on invoque le fait que nous ne sommes justement pas une hotline
<Zic> et si cela va plus loin, on pointe vers le support Canonical payant ;)
<Zic> enfin bon, on parle un peu dans le vide, c'est vrai que ce sont des esprits de communication différents, même si les règles des canaux #ubuntu/#ubuntu-fr sont sensiblement les même
<Rafik> c'est l'esprit qui est différent en effet
<Zic> (personnellement, ça me plaît d'en parler, j'aime ce genre de différence)
<Rafik> c'est de même pour les autres channels non ubuntu.. entre francophones et anglophones.. à ce que j'ai remarqué
<Zic> idem, oui :)
<Zic> mais bon, outre la différence de la langue / culture, #ubuntu contient plus de 1000 utilisateurs quotidiens
<Zic> chez nous, 250 max quotidiens
<Zic> ça explique qu'ils veulent limiter le flood de « bonjour » :)
<Rafik> espérons qu'#ubuntu-fr sera aussi grand :)
<Zic> et toujours agréable ! :)
<Rafik> quoi que, tu penses pas qu'être aussi strict peut empêcher #ubuntu-fr de grandir ?
<Zic> il n'y a pas de « stricte ou pas »
<Zic> je n'empêche pas les autres participants de répondre à un malpoli qui les prend comme de simples robots d'hotline
<Zic> c'est naturel, comme je le disais plus haut, ils ne leur répondent pas, ou leur font la réflexion
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Zic> erUSUL: please read the topic
<Zic> this ubottu factoids is for #ubuntu and affiliated channels, not for here, amha
<erUSUL> Zic: wrong channel sorry...
<Rafik> c'est donc l'oeuf ou la poule.. on grandit avant de ne plus exiger les "bonjour" ou ne pas exiger les "bonjour" pour grandir
<Zic> s/amha/imho/ sorry, french variant ^^"
<Zic> erUSUL: no problem :)
<jussi01> Mind, english is preffered if you can...
<Zic> Rafik: ben, pour l'instant, on ne croule pas sous les floods de bonjour, en général, un « bonjour » n'entraîne pas un autre « bonjour » de tous les autres membres
<Zic> tant qu'on peut, autant rendre ça humain
<Rafik> Zic, tant que tout le monde est content :)
<Zic> mais de toute façon, rien n'est obligatoire, comme tu dis, tant que tout le monde est content :þ
<Rafik> jussi01, sorry, i'll keep that in mind :)
<Zic> surtout que, dans 90% des cas, sans qu'on ne demande rien, les gens saluent, et remercient, et ça, personnellement, ça compte beaucoup, surtout quand tu as passé (avec plaisir) 1h avec quelqu'un
<jussi01> Rafik: :) (its in the /topic also)
<Zic> (yes, I think we end the discussion, sorry, back to english…)
<Rafik> Zic, that's why I love the CoC :)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-09-07
<elky> jussi01, Pricey, nalioth have any of you actioned the +f from last night's meeting yet?
<elky> jussi01, Pricey, nalioth have any of you actioned the +f from last night's meeting yet?
<elky> argh, stupid buffer
<jussi01> no, we havent yet.
<elky> jussi01, that was supposed to be a diff second line
<elky> jussi01, can you +f ususul and m4v in -es please then?
<jussi01> erUsul?
<nalioth> :)
<elky> whatever
<nalioth> jussi01: you know who ( it was in -meeting )
<elky> just read the log and whichever nick we agreed on.
<m4v> erUSUL and me, yes, in #ubuntu-es #ubuntu-es-ops and #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<elky> jussi01, ^^that
<jussi01> elky: thanks very much.
<m4v> I'm going to sleep, later
<dpm> hi IRC team. I'd like to ask you if you could help me with a couple of things:
<dpm> 1) I'd like to have a bug bot in #ubuntu-translators
<dpm> 2) If possible, I'd like the logs of #ubuntu-translators to be recorded at irclogs.ubuntu.com, as with the other teams
<ubot2`> In #ubuntu-br, ursula_ said: !aptoncd is <reply>APTonCD é uma ferramenta com uma interface gráfica que permite que você crie um ou mais CDs ou DVDs com todos os pacotes que você baixou via apt-get ou aptitude, criando um repositório removível que você pode usar em outros computadores - veja também !offline
<jpds> dpm: Gimme a sec.
<dpm> jpds: great, thanks
<jpds> dpm: Bug bot done.
<jpds> dpm: for ubuntulog you'll have to poke IS at: rt@ubuntu.com
<dpm> jpds: thanks!
<jpds> No problem.
<jussi01> jpds: thanks for sorting that
<m4v> D:
<m4v> jussi01: did you look into -es access lists? at least +f for erUSUL would get us working
<niko> m4v: ask in #ubuntu-irc please
<m4v> I thought I did...
<m4v> :P
<Pricey> elky: Pici ^
<Pici> Pricey: Could you add +f for erUSUL and m4v?
<Pici> in #ubuntu-es
<Pricey> Pici: sorted.
<Pici> Pricey: Thanks
<m4v> Pricey: thanks, can you do the same for #ubuntu-es-ops and #ubuntu-es-offtopic?
<Pricey> Pici: elky ^
<Pici> Pricey: thanks, can you do the same for #ubuntu-es-ops and #ubuntu-es-offtopic?
<Pici> (also, gtrans.pl keeps translating Pici as
<Pici> 'tiny')
<niko> ahah
<elky> Pricey, i already did this yesterday, in the presence of jussi01 and nalioth. if it got undone, then this needs more than just it being redone on a daily basis...
<Pricey> elky: Where?
<elky> Pricey, sec while i convert times
<Pricey> 'where' is good enough, i'll /lastlog
<elky> Pricey, here.
<m4v> I asked erUSUL to remove the private flag in #ubuntu-es-offtopic, besides that p3l|c4n0 gave access in a horrible way, erusul is still without +f
<Pricey> elky: aha I see. Well I assume it wasn't done.
<Pricey> m4v: I don't think an Ubuntu GC has requested they get +f in that channel.
<Pricey> oh wait, elky did use some ^^s above
<elky> Pricey, i did to correct the spelling
<elky> <elky> jussi01, can you +f ususul and m4v in -es please then?
<Pricey> elky: I'll get them +f in -offtopic and -ops too now then. I don't think that was done either?
<elky> Pricey, clearly not. i need to pack laptop and go battle traffic now.
<Pricey> elky: But that is good to do?
<elky> Pricey, yes, please do it.
<Pricey> elky: thanks.
<erUSUL> Pricey: elky thanks for sorting all this out; much apreciated
<Pricey> elky: erUSUL m4v all sorted
<elky> thanks.
<erUSUL> ty
#ubuntu-irc 2009-09-08
<tuxinfo> buenas una pregunta señor m4v
<tuxinfo> que le pasa
<tuxinfo> por q me banea
<tuxinfo> que le afecta en que ayude ala gente
<tuxinfo> aaaaaaaaaa
<tuxinfo> m4v si no ayuda dege q uno ayude
<tuxinfo> yo entro al canal a dar ayuda alos usuarios
<tuxinfo> no entro a verlo a usted
<tuxinfo> q solo se la pasa baneandome sin rasoina alguna
<tuxinfo> m4v contesteme por q me banea
<tuxinfo> m4v digame q estamal entrar a ayudar
<tuxinfo> m4v solo quiero darle gracias por darme tanta importancia en su vida
<tuxinfo> m4v contesteme cual es su problema
<tuxinfo> m4v sabe q es lo que usted ase kon su op por desgrasia
<tuxinfo> se yama prepotencia
<m4v> tuxinfo: ya lo discutimos anteriormente aquí mismo, por offtopic, instultar el en canal, y evadir constantemente el ban
<tuxinfo> si un acces no es solo para banear ala gente
<tuxinfo> sabe q señor
<tuxinfo> esta usted mal
<tuxinfo> m4v al q debe de banear es a usted
<tuxinfo> q solo esta de reyeno
<tuxinfo> y no ayuda en nada
<tuxinfo> no se como se dan los acces
<tuxinfo> pero si es por esta colgado
<tuxinfo> si lo tiene bien ganado
<tuxinfo> si
<tuxinfo> m4v si no ayuda no estorbe
<tuxinfo> deje alos demas q si keremos ayudar
<m4v> tuxinfo: muy bien
<m4v> no te puse ningún ban para que sepas.
<tuxinfo> y ase un momento
<tuxinfo> q entre en la tarde
<tuxinfo> ??
<tuxinfo> no fue ban
<tuxinfo> kiere q los pege
<m4v> no hace falta
<virusuy> hey
<virusuy> anyone here ?
<DKcross> hello friend.
<DKcross> i have question
<DKcross> any can help me?
<DKcross> we have problems whit the channel ubuntu-uy, we dont have op
<nalioth> DKcross: why do you need ops?
<DKcross> for example for the topic
<DKcross> we can change the topic
<DKcross> and the founder of channel is
<nalioth> DKcross: you are all alone in the channel
<DKcross> ubuntuIrcCOuncil
<DKcross> yes, i know
<DKcross> now only me in the channel
<DKcross> nalioth,  you know about?
<nalioth> are you on the Uruguay Ubuntu team?
<DKcross> nop, i'm working with theys
<DKcross> they have any problems
<DKcross> i'm working with PabloRubianes
<DKcross> Nafallo, sorry for my english :\ ok, the problem is that they have the control of any things
<DKcross> like channel of IRC, the launchpad team
<DKcross> and i'm working with PabloRubianes.
<DKcross> they have not"
<DKcross> nalioth, are you there?
<nalioth> well, that can all be changed
<DKcross> ?
<DKcross> Nafallo,  what do yo mean?
<DKcross> sorry, nalioth
<nalioth> DKcross: the Uruguay Ubuntu team needs to get with us
<DKcross> sure no problem i'm working with they
<nalioth> :)
<DKcross> nalioth, what need to do?
<DKcross> nalioth,  trust in me.. man, i will talk whit they
<DKcross> :\
<DKcross> if you want you can search about me at ubuntu-sv
<DKcross> i'm from ubuntu El Salvador
<DKcross> i'm working together
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-uk, popey said: !unr is <reply> UNR is the short name for Ubuntu Netbook Remix, which has a user interface tailored for small screen computers. http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr
<niko> thanks ubot4
<jpds> niko: You are welcome.
<niko> ;o
<jpds> popey: Changes should go to ubottu directly, as ubot* wipe their databases on the hour.
<popey> jpds: how?
<jpds> http://paste.ubuntu.com/267569/
<tonyyarusso> Could I please get some copy of ubottu in #ubuntu-us-mn?  (my LoCo channel)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-09-09
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Thank you.
<nalioth> jpds: that's not entirely true
<jpds> nalioth: For yours, yes. :P
<czajkowski> jussi01: *ping*
<jussi01> czajkowski: pong - if you are quick :)
<czajkowski> jussi01: can you pm me that address again please
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-sv, DKcross said: !ubuntusv is http://ubuntusv.org
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-sv, DKcross said: !foo is bar
<jpds> Nafallo: what did you do!?
<jpds> ;-)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-09-10
<MTecknology> Could somebody I can trust be made into a manager of the Ubuntu Members team on LinkedIn? All I even do now is just log in once a week and see if anyone requested approval. If they did, then I check the email used on launchpad.net/people and if they are a member approve them, otherwise reject them. There's automated messages sent to them.
<MTecknology> I'd like a couple people to be able to do this
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> I wonder if that can be automated
<nalioth> 1) what is linkedin?
<jussi01> nalioth: a corporate style social networking thingy
<topyli> boring facebook for "professionals"
<nalioth> ah
<nalioth> MTecknology: are you moving to Borneo?
<MTecknology> nalioth: um..
<MTecknology> ok - had to look it up
<MTecknology> no
<Philip5> Nafallo: ping!
<erUSUL> check out #ubuntu there is a bot rsponding to !search
<Nafallo> Philip5: pong
<Philip5> Nafallo: aha, där är du... :)
<Philip5> Nafallo: jobbar du med Tom Haddon?
<Nafallo> ja?
<Philip5> Nafallo: apropå ingenting... har lagt in en fråga på launchpad om att få utökat utrymme på ppa och börja fasa över repon dit i så fall
<Nafallo> bra
<Philip5> verkar som om det är tom eller någon annan i gruppen Canonical LOSAs som tar ställning till det
<Nafallo> oki
<Nafallo> Philip5: adress till din PPA?
<Philip5> har bara inte fått svar än... la frågan för 2 dagar sedan men de verkar ha annat att göra förutom att läsa frågor på launchpad :)
<Nafallo> Philip5: alt. fragan.
<Philip5> http://ppa.launchpad.net/philip5/ppa/ubuntu
<Philip5> jag ligger på https://edge.launchpad.net/~philip5
<Philip5> vad gäller lp
<Philip5> ppa på lp har ju en gräns på max 1 gb som standad vad gäller utrymme och som du vet så sväller ju min repo mer än så :)
<Philip5> Nafallo: ska ner i tvättstugan och hämta upp lite ren tvätt... tänkte bara så du vet vad som är på G...
<Philip5> på G vad gäller repon och inte min tvätt :)
<johanbr> :)
<johanbr> kan du inte twittra lite från tvättstugan, åtminstone?
<Nafallo> Philip5: done
<Philip5> Nafallo: najs
<Philip5> Nafallo: då börjar jag porta över dit... fast det lär nog ta sin lilla tid
<Philip5> Nafallo: vet du om utrymmet är tilldelet mig som användare eller till min ppa direkt? tänkte mest om jag kommer skapa nya sub-ppa:er? kanske inte är ditt område direkt...
#ubuntu-irc 2009-09-11
<Nafallo> Philip5: fel kanal for de har fragorna, men det ar per ppa
<Nafallo> Philip5: jag hanvisar till #launchpad i fortsattningen dock.
<Philip5> Nafallo: jo jag märkte det... x2
<Philip5> fick lägga om frågan till tom för nu blev extra space satt på fel ppa :(
<Nafallo> du hade bara en...
<Philip5> just då ja... trodde utrymme var knutet till user så jag ändrade namnen på dem så de matchade bättre de som jag hade tidigare
<Philip5> så det blev lite knas
<Philip5> det är den som heter "extra" som jag borde ha 4 gb på och den som heter "ppa" kan tas bort helt
<Philip5> vet inte om du har rättigheter på den servern
<Philip5> har i alla fall redan börjat flytta över
<Nafallo> jpds: please enable ubuntu bugs on ubot2 for #ubuntu-se
<jpds> Nafallo: bugs stuff is broken entirely on ubot2. :(
<jpds> I'll take at fixing it this evening.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-09-12
<syder> hi
<syder> k
<syder> anybody here ?
<erUSUL> hi
<erUSUL> :|
<niko> erUSUL: you have to work on your 'hi'
<m4v> add some extra points in your charisma skill
<erUSUL> m4v: indeed... being half-orc  does not help at all ;)
<alefteris> can I devoice a user in a channel that is not moderated (+m)?
<erUSUL> alefteris: quiet him ?
<alefteris> how?
<erUSUL> alefteris: +b %hostmask
<alefteris> +b is not channel ban?
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-irc, alefteris said: +b is not channel ban?
<erUSUL> alefteris: i.e /mode +b %alefteris!*@*
<erUSUL> alefteris: note the % in front of the hostmask
<alefteris> what about it?
<erUSUL> alefteris: that makes it a quiet not a ban
<erUSUL> alefteris: afaics http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<m4v> or /mode +q alefteris!*@*  which is the same, but less easy to confuse as a ban
<m4v> but everyone else will see it as +b %asdasd though
<alefteris> erUSUL, I would like to give some more people permission to moderate the channel, so I should give them rights to be able to quiet people? any idea what the flag is?
<m4v> /msg chanserv help flags
<alefteris> ok so i sould set flag +q right?
<erUSUL> alefteris: dunno; you need to be op i guess (+o)
<alefteris> yes so a basic setup could be +oqt
<erUSUL> alefteris: there is no +q flag
<erUSUL> alefteris: at least chanserv help does not list it
<alefteris> I confused it with the channel modes, in the web page you send me :(
<m4v> alefteris: the +q is a user mode, not a chanserv access flag
<m4v> is for /mode +q nick/hostmask, it quiets users
<alefteris> ok, what's the permission the for users to be able to do that?
<alefteris> s/the/then
<m4v> need to be op
<alefteris> just that? cool
<erUSUL> alefteris: +o I guess (as said already)
<alefteris> ok thanks a lot all
<niko> in a +m channel +b % don't stop him to talk
<niko> until he devoicing him
<erUSUL> niko: 21:14 < alefteris> can I devoice a user in a channel that is *not* moderated (+m)? ||| emphasis mine :)
<niko> ah sorry.
<alefteris> another question, using /mode quiet then says tha the user has been baned, so this is different than using the quiet command of the chanserv
<erUSUL> alefteris: dunno... niko?
<niko> alefteris: when you use chanserv quiet command, the guy is informed about who do that
<alefteris> this is the only difference? I mean when I would like to do /mode quiet I need to become op, so the user will know probably who set ban on him
<alefteris> so in both cases the user knows, right?
<niko> yes
<alefteris> when trying to use chanserv quiet, +o flag on the channel is not enough, what other perimission someone needs to use it?
<niko> i think +r, but not sure
#ubuntu-irc 2009-09-13
<erUSUL> Flannel: whatch out PoincareBot and Zampara in #ubuntu
#ubuntu-irc 2010-09-13
<Omega> I would like to request ubottu for #ubuntu-tour
<nhaines> jpds: Omega is requesting ubot4 to #ubuntu-tour ^^
<Omega> Thank you sir.
<AndrewMC> can i request the logbot for #ubuntu-youth
<AndrewMC> please
<erUSUL> is a core channel ? loco ?
 * gnomefreak didnt know there was a youth channel
<jpds> AndrewMC: No.
<zkriesse> bonjouro
<zkriesse> I was asked to join by AndrewMC, what's up
<jpds> Logging a youth channel sounds like a Bad Idea™.
<erUSUL> jpds: well he can certainly request it ... and you can certainly deny it ;) . giving a reason would be also nice ...
<jpds> For similiar reasons to why we don't log -offtopic.
<zkriesse> jpds: One, most of the folks in #ubuntu-youth are Young Adults, two: it's an official team so logging it is not a bad idea imo
 * jpds delagates to Pici / topyli / nhandler / tsimpson / jussi.
<gnomefreak> since it has #ubuntu i dont see why a log bot cant be in there
<jpds> gnomefreak: Random dribbling of randomness by a bunch of young people, cool.
<gnomefreak> :)
<jpds> Do Not Want Logged for their sakes.
<topyli> i have no issues with it, except that i don't know the bots very well so i'll shut up
<zkriesse> jpds: Ok I'm going to say one thing. If you don't like the, " Random dribbling of randomness by a bunch of young people" why the heck are you even in the channel?
<topyli> afaik the youth project has objectives beyond random dribbling too
<jpds> zkriesse: I'm OK with it, I'm just not sure the others would want to be publicly logged.
<jpds> Reducio ad absurdum.
<jpds> Damn, wrong one.
<phillw> Hi fil
<gnomefreak> hi
<phillw> Hi folks, a little while back I sent an email off asking for a log-bot on #lubuntu but never heard anything back :-(
 * phillw scared as recognises some of the names on here :)
<m4v> the only loggin bots I know are the locobots and ubuntulog, the locobots are ugly, for request ubuntulog you need to ask it in rt@ubuntu.com
<phillw> m4v: is that for the bot same as on #ubuntu-beginners?
<gnomefreak> i didnt get a memo but is today logbot day?
<topyli> heh
<phillw> gnomefreak: it was them discussing it on #ubuntu-youth that reminded me that I sent a request in at the end of July.
<m4v> phillw: they might take a while
<gnomefreak> is this something that should be brought up at a council meeting?
 * m4v got a ubuntulog in #ubuntu-es-locos 3 months after he requested it
<phillw> alanbell kindly gave us a meeting-bot, but as lubuntu is still not adopted by canonical, although supported on the forums etc. I was wondering when / if we would get a decission?
<gnomefreak> all official locos should have one IMHO
<phillw> I'll ask drubin next time he is about as to if I filed the request correctly and to the correct place. Thanks for your time in answering.
<m4v> phillw: I sent 3 requests and got the bot 3 months later, don't hold your breath :P
<phillw> 10/10/10 is fast approaching, as the lubuntu team is small, it would really be a big help to us if we could get it by then.
<phillw> m4v: who did you request it from? I'm not even sure if I asked the correct people to consider it.
<gnomefreak> IRCC i think has to approve it
<jussi> hi all
<gnomefreak> hi jussi
<jussi> bot master is here
<m4v> I only sent the request to rt@ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> :)
<jussi> phillw: did you send a request for a locobot or ubuntulog?
<jussi> AndrewMC: what is the purpose of #ubuntu-youth?
<phillw> I asked for same bot as is on #ubuntu-beginners
<jussi> phillw: right, and by what method did you ask?
<phillw> was a while back, but I emailed someone, unfortunately that part of the email system is 'down' (Thank-you google mail), and I don't have the exact details
<phillw> I only have my records of the team agreeing to having a log-bot on the channel.
<jussi> phillw: ok, please re-request a bot from rt@ubuntu.com
<phillw> thanks jussi
<jussi> they are now usually pretty prompt, so give it about a week, unless they are busy
<phillw> I'll forward on the email of the team agreeing to it, which should save a little time :-)
<erUSUL> !sysinfo
<gnomefreak> ?
<erUSUL> sysinfo is <reply>Nobody here gives a d**** about your system specs. Please do not spam the channel with that script.
<erUSUL> :P
<jussi> hrm, I thought we had a factoid for that...
<erUSUL> !search sysinfo
<ubottu> Found: sysinfo-#ubuntuforums
<jussi> sysinfo-#ubuntuforums
<jussi> !sysinfo-#ubuntuforums
<ubottu> Please do not use sysinfo scripts in this channel. Doing so will result in a warning then ban.
<jussi> sysinfo can be useful in #ubuntu, if you wnat to quickly tell your specs.
<jussi> erUSUL: where was it that you saw it annoyingly?
<erUSUL> jussi: not annoyingly only without reason in #ubuntu. just to show off
<jussi> hrm, yeah thats annoying
<jussi> but its still useful in certain situations
<phillw> thanks jussi, i've sent the email, so now will keep fingers crossed :-)  Thanks everyone for your time, much appreciated. :-)
<jussi> no probs :)
<erUSUL> jussi: i've never seen that used for a good reason in #ubuntu ( dunno other channels )
<jussi> erUSUL: I have...
<jussi> although the use of it has died out some.
<gnomefreak> they have scripts for that :)
<gnomefreak> but there should be a more right to the point as mine is too long for #ubuntu usage
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<AndrewMC> jussi: sorry for the REALLY late reply but the purpose of Ubuntu Youth is to help them find their place in the community
<nhandler> AndrewMC: Why do you guys want logs? What benefit would they offer?
<zkriesse> Ok so why do we want logs?
<AndrewMC> nhandler: sorry zkriesse is our leader i am one of his servents lol
<zkriesse> AndrewMC: You're a co-leader...
<nhandler> zkriesse: What benefit would having public logs on irclogs.u.c provide?
<guntbert> who to poke about missing ubuntu-logs?
<zkriesse> Provide logs to those who wish to read up on what they've missed
<zkriesse> Say a meeting (Yes meetingology provides some logging but it's not perfect) there is a log that is public and people can read up on it
<nhandler> zkriesse: Yes, but is there anything in those logs that is beneficial or is it more social.
<zkriesse> A meeting log?
<zkriesse> Of course a meeting log is beneficial...and now that we're constantly discussing (starting to anyway) IRC ideas for teaching, wiki importance, packaging, it's beginning to hold key knowledge
<nhandler> zkriesse: I thought you had the meeting logs on the wiki. But I would strongly suggest going through your private logs (and talking to other members) to see if the benefits of public logs outweign the costs. For more social channels, many people are uncomfortable with their discussions being public (it also serves very little benefit). For formal teaching stuff, if it does not take place in -classroom, it is useful to ...
<nhandler> ... pull the logs for that one session rather than making the whole channel publically logged. But in the end, it comes down to what the team wants and whether or not the canonical sysadmins are ok with it
<guntbert> irclogs.ubuntu.com: the logbot apparently stopped yesterday 17:00 - who should be alerted?
<zkriesse> Ok forget it
<Tm_T> rt@ubuntu.com guntbert
<guntbert> tm_: thx
<Tm_T> or, umm, /whois ubuntulog
<Tm_T> or what's the logbot
<Omega> ubuntulo1
#ubuntu-irc 2010-09-14
<Forked> hello
<Forked> anyone can help me
<bazhang> Forked, with?
<Forked> install IRC server
<Forked> when I write  sudo apt-get install ircd-hybrid I get
<Forked> sudo: apt-get: command not found
<bazhang> Forked, #ubuntu for support
<Forked> <bazhang> didn't find anyone
<bazhang> Forked, /join #ubuntu
<Forked> I am here
<Forked> but dind't find anyone
<bazhang> this is not #ubuntu
<angelabad> Hi, I want ask for a cloak, Can anyone help me?
<jussi> angelabad: an ubuntu cloak?
<angelabad> jussi, yes
<jussi> angelabad: are you an ubuntu member?
<angelabad> now yes, my launchpad profile:
<angelabad> https://edge.launchpad.net/~angelabad
<jussi> could a staff member please cloak angelabad with an ubuntu/member cloak
<jussi> niko: nhandler VorTechS
<angelabad> jussi, thanks!
<niko> angelabad: cloaked, congrats
<niko> jussi: done
<jussi> excellent, thanks
<angelabad> niko: thanks!
<jussi> heh
<vish> !cloakrequest
<vish> maybe we should have a factoid for that, easy to ping the right people  ;)
<ubot4> In ubot4, nigelb said: !tias is <reply>Try It And See. If you want to know if or how something works, try it first. "Testing Is Absolutely Simple"
<topyli> heh
#ubuntu-irc 2010-09-16
<serfus> hey folks, i saw in a couple of wiki docs this line "/msg chanserv FLAGS <CHANNEL> UbuntuIRCCouncil +votiA"
<serfus> how would that work?
<serfus> it's not a nickname nor a host, right?
<erUSUL> i think it is a nick
<DJones> Yep, its a registered nick
<Pici> Its an account that only the IRC Council members have access to.  We change the password as people leave the council.
<serfus> hum.. okay! that's solve it :)
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-bugs, charlie-tca said: !no, !triage is Triage means there should be enough info for the developers to start working on it, when they can.
<charlie-tca> umm, that is wrong
<charlie-tca> !no, !triage is Triage means there should be enough information for the developers to start working on your bug, when they have time.
<guntbert> !triage
<guntbert> charlie-tca: the factoid triage doesn't exist, so essentially no need for !no :-)
<charlie-tca> Oh
<charlie-tca> I did not know that part
<charlie-tca> Can we get it added, though?
<guntbert> charlie-tca: did you get an answer from ubottu ? if not then use the following format !triage is <reply> Triage is ....
<charlie-tca> no, no answer. Thanks
<guntbert> charlie-tca: see http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Adding_a_factoid
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<guntbert> you're welcome :-)
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-bugs, charlie-tca said: !triage is <reply> Triage is there should be enough information for the developers to start working on your bug, when they have time.
<charlie-tca> it forwarded my request
#ubuntu-irc 2010-09-17
<vish> is anyone OP around?
<vish> -meeting is being trolled
<Tm_T> vish: wrong channel, and we're at it...
<vish> cool.. ok , just that entering in -ops is scary for me :)
<Tm_T> !ops call does the trick too, and is been used
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Tm_T
<Tm_T> bah
<vish> hehe!
<Tm_T> ubottu: forget !ops call does the trick too, and
<ubottu> I know nothing about !ops call does the trick too, and yet, Tm_T
<niko> ?
<Tm_T> forgotten...
<foul_owl> I have a suggestion for ubuntu irc. Perhaps make various extra channels for specific support, the same way that the forums do. Networking, graphics, etc.
<erUSUL> that have been discussed already. there is an open bug in launchpad you can go read the opinions there
<bazhang> foul_owl, been considered many many times
<erUSUL> foul_owl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/empathy/+bug/392799
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,In progress]
<guntbert> foul_owl: there are not *that* many helpers ...
<foul_owl> thanks for the link. i wanted to give my input, but i never considered it would be a bug in launchpad. thanks!
<foul_owl> guntbert: gotcha. that makes sense.
<erUSUL> foul_owl: thanks; anyway :)
<guntbert> you can tell your client to ignore the join/part messages
<foul_owl> i do, i was just thinking about specific support issues, such as networking
<foul_owl> thanks again!
#ubuntu-irc 2010-09-18
<Emerling> Hi pleia2
<pleia2> hi Emerling :) if you're looking to get an ubuntu member cloak just link to your launchpad profile and folks will help you out
<Emerling> thanks pleia2
<Emerling> https://launchpad.net/~emerling
<vish> oh heh! seems Emerling dint actually spell out his request ;)
<vish> maybe jussi / topyli / Pici want to just look into the cloak ? .. or wait for Emerling to actually say the magical words :)
<IdleOne> Pici jussi can you please get Emerling cloaked.
<IdleOne> 091710-[22:02:07] <Emerling> https://launchpad.net/~emerling
<topyli> any staff? could we have an ubuntu/member cloak for Emerling please?
<niko> done
<topyli> thanks niko
<niko> you're welcome
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-bugs, charlie-tca said: !triage is <reply> Triage is there should be enough information for the developers to start working on your bug, when they have time.
<charlie-tca> hmm, how do I get this approved now?
<bazhang> charlie-tca, just for that channel, right?
<charlie-tca> right
<bazhang> not sure if I have editing rights with ubot2 , though jpds surely does
<charlie-tca> I keep trying :-)
<bazhang> ubot2 !triage-#ubuntu-bugs is <reply> Triage is there should be enough information for the developers to start working on your bug, when they have time.
<ubot2> bazhang: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> guess not
<charlie-tca> thanks for trying
<bazhang> or I messed up the syntax
<nhandler> charlie-tca, bazhang: ubot2 syncs its factoids from ubottu. Also, the factoid doesn't feel grammatically correct. Are you trying to explain the bug status of 'Triaged' ?
<charlie-tca> Trying to explain what triage means, when we tell someone "we triage the bugs"
<nhandler> Ah, ok.
<charlie-tca> or rather, "That bug is triaged"
<nhandler> ubottu: triage-#ubuntu-bugs is <reply> Triage means ensuring that a bug has all of the necessary information for a developer to start working on it when they have time.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, nhandler
<charlie-tca> nhandler: Thank you
<charlie-tca> that sounds right!
<nhandler> You are welcome charlie-tca
<gnomefreak> that looks better
<nhandler> ubot2 syncs from ubottu every hour, so it might take a little bit for the factoid to show up
<ubot2> nhandler: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<charlie-tca> Okay, I got that part already. Thank you again!
<bazhang> !triage-#ubuntu-bugs
<ubottu> Triage means ensuring that a bug has all of the necessary information for a developer to start working on it when they have time.
<jpds> nhandler: Every 10 minutes. :)
<nhandler> jpds: Then the wiki is out of date. Care to update it?
<highvoltage> the whole wiki!?
<Tm_T> highvoltage: yes, he is well capable of getting it all updated
<charlie-tca> \o/
<nhandler> highvoltage: The Bots page on the wiki ;)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-12
<nlsthzn> Hi, I need to get access to #ubuntuforums-mods, at the moment I don't have a cloak so I need an invite everytime... is it possible to get an "unaffiliated" cloak or something in that line?
<Unit193> For unaffiliated cloaks, ask in #freenode. This is only where you get member cloaks if you are a member, thanks!
<Pici> nlsthzn: How would a cloak help you get in any faster?
<IdleOne> #ubuntuforums-mods forwards to #ubuntuforums
<nlsthzn> I have no idea... What I understand about IRC is scary... nope I assure you they are two different channels... I am in both at the moment :)
<LjL> you need to be added to their access list
<Pici> Idealy, they should be putting users' accounts onto their +I list.
<Pici> nlsthzn: &
<Pici> ^^
<Pici> A cloak won't do anything helpful here.
<nlsthzn> Thanks for the info... I will try and figure out why I need a cloak then :p
<rww> I take it #ubuntuforums-mods didn't listen when I told them that last time :(
<Pici> Sounds like it.
<op> (20:55:48) <Guest68512> ip-83-149-3-16.nwgsm.ru
<op> Please, debanned me in #ubuntu-ru:
<op> ip-83-149-3-16.nwgsm.ru
<k1l_> op: why were you banned in #ubuntu-ru. have you tried to talk to the op who banned you?
<op> May have been someone. My ip is not static.
<k1l_> op: i dont see any bans matching on you
<rww> 17:55 [freenode] -!- 0 - #ubuntu-ru: ban *!*@*.nwgsm.ru [by ubuntuhelp!~ubuntuhel@unaffiliated/a4tech/bot/ubuntuhelp, 2410457 secs ago]
<Myrtti> oh my
<rww> indeed
<k1l_> oh, did overread that :/
<macer1> Hi :)
<macer1> is ubottu this cool bot who answers to for example: !11.10, !netsplit, etc?
<rww> yes, ubottu is amongst other things a factoid bot
<macer1> i like him
<rww> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<macer1> can he join my channel :D? i mean #ubuntu-pl - polish support for ubuntu
<macer1> lol
<macer1> can she join my channel?
<rww> . ubottu can't, but lubotu3 could
<macer1> what is the diffrence?
<Myrtti> different bot
<Myrtti> well
<m4v> macer1: none, all lubotu* are ubottu clones
<Myrtti> different nick
<rww> macer1: not much. we split them off into different bots depending on channel to avoid overloading ubottu
<rww> and lubotu3 is the EMEA LoCo bot
<macer1> oh. ok
<m4v> tsimpson: ^
<macer1> so i am waiting :D
<rww> macer1: I don't think you're an op on #ubuntu-pl?
<IdleOne> a channel admin needs to make that request
<rww> ^
<tsimpson> I'd want someone from the ubuntu-pl LoCo team or someone with +f to ask
<macer1> i didnt say that
<macer1> OK
<macer1> i will ask op
<macer1> ;)
<macer1> Can i translate ubottu?
<macer1> so she will speak polish on #ubuntu-pl then
<macer1> btw. what is doing +f ?
<IdleOne> founder
<rww> . +f is channel access list modification. "deputy founder", if you like
<macer1> ok, founder.
<IdleOne> just don't shoot the sheriff founder
<macer1> can ubottu be translated?
<IdleOne> yes, you can translate the factoids
<macer1> cool :)
<macer1> you said, you want someone from pl loco team to ask?
<macer1> here i am ;D
<IdleOne> macer1: you are not on the channel access list. typically bots are only put in channels when a admin/founder asks
<macer1> i know.
<tsimpson> or someone who is an owner/admin of the ~ubuntu-pl launchpad team
<IdleOne> ^
<macer1> hmm. wait. we have one supybot
<macer1> can we import ubuntu factoids?
<macer1> his name is "Przekliniak", out #ubuntu-pl bot
<tsimpson> only if the bot uses our Encyclopedia plugin
<macer1> I think we can add it
<macer1> so maybe it will be better to just add plugins to our bot
<ubot2`> einand called the ops in #ubuntu-se ()
<ubot2`> einand called the ops in #ubuntu-se ()
<ubot2`> einand called the ops in #ubuntu-se ()
<rww> IdleOne: do you get what the hell is going on in there?
<rww> because I don't.
<IdleOne> topyli: can you check that out
<IdleOne> no I don't speak jibber jabber
<IdleOne> :?
<rww> topyli's probably the only person around with anything resembling access list access
<IdleOne> yup
<tsimpson> anything interesting happening in there?
<topyli> let me see
<ubot2`> einand called the ops in #ubuntu-se ()
<rww> I think einard might just be being faily.
<rww> and there go the cavalry
<IdleOne> from what I gather einand is the issue but I could be off
<rww> or google translate isn't picking up on the nuance of what the other guy's saying
<rww> I keep seeing "donkey", which is never a good sign
<IdleOne> nope
<Fuchs> well, he felt personally attached
<Fuchs> attacked, even
<IdleOne> seems the situation has resolved itself
<Fuchs> seems it didn't, by what I get. At least this is not really ubuntu support, but personal debate.
<Fuchs> No local ops available there?
<IdleOne> doesn't seem there is, topyli has access if needed
<rww> oh well, at least the ops called stopped >.>
<topyli> oh dear my swedish is rusty
<tsimpson> everyone in the world should be forced to speak English at all times
 * tsimpson hides from the international ops
<Fuchs> tsimpson: Du chasch mi mau chrüüzwys, weisch Du das?
<rww> oh god, you've set Fuchs off
<IdleOne> Speak English it is the natural language of hoomans!
 * Fuchs was forced already to speak english, french, german and spanish today, so enough for me.
<topyli> i think the discussion got distracted to safer directions now
<IdleOne> !cookie | topyli
<ubottu> topyli: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<topyli> yay!
<Fuchs> cookies!
<Unit193> !beer-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> beer is always appreciated.
<IdleOne> but seriously if Klingons, Ferengi, Romulans can learn English....:P
<Fuchs> especially difficult topics and tech-speech are still too difficult in a foreign language for many people
<topyli> i'd somehow forgotten how rotten my swedish is
<topyli> last time i was in sweden, i went to see rush in stockholm. i could hardly order beer and commuter train tickets
<IdleOne> you mean you forgot how to order two beers at a time
<Fuchs> it's funny how some words are familiar to german
<Fuchs> so sometimes I am able to get the context
<topyli> which is even worse, i went there with my wife, unable to order two beers
<IdleOne> hehe that is when you break out your best merican accent and speak in English
<IdleOne> you will be double charged but least you get the beer
<Unit193> Hold up two fingers? :D
<Fuchs> Unit193: you never know wheter that is a sign telling the other one to fsck off in their culture :p
<Fuchs> (not joking, some gestures like thumbs up mean totally different things in other cultures)
<Unit193> Fuchs: Oh yeah, like the timeout sign from USA differs in UK for up yours? :P
<Fuchs> exactly
<rww> wait what
<genii-around> Or the two-finger peace sign if you turn it around
<topyli> it's true. you have to be careful with gestures. you try to be friendly and suddenly they beat you to a pulp
<Fuchs> same thing with presents and colours
<topyli> yep
<Unit193> ^^ wanted to say colors ;)
<Fuchs> giving somebody in china (or japan?) a watch as a gift means the end of a relationship
<Fuchs> we had a nice lecture on that, global market and cross cultural competences, with some nice examples
<Fuchs> quite a lot you can do wrong
<topyli> i also took a 'cross-culture relations' course at the university back then
<topyli> stupid foreigners and their weird habits!
<Fuchs> I think it's an interesting topic
<topyli> bazhang just decided to ragequit
<Unit193> We did something that is bad where he is ;)
<topyli> yep :)
<Fuchs> probably I should not have mentioned asian cultures ;(
<topyli> nah, he's fine
<Fuchs> topyli: you are from finland?
<Fuchs> (just a guess by the name)
<topyli> he's chinese, everybody else is equally everybody else
<topyli> Fuchs: yes
<Fuchs> okay, so not too far away from sweden, but finnish is not an indogerman language afaik, so probably quite different from swedish, then
<topyli> yes. swedish, norwegian and danish are similar and in the same family with other germanic languages. finnish is nothing like that
<Fuchs> so I probably have no chance understanding a single word in it. Great :)
<topyli> finnish, and estonian are family, along with more distant cousins like hungarian and some tiny languages spoken in russia
<Fuchs> well, I don't know any of these either :p
<Fuchs> I only understand some germanic languages, and latin based ones
<topyli> nobody bothers to learn. people seem to think they're difficult
<topyli> i'm a genius, been speaking finnish since a little child! :)
<Fuchs> and not spoken in many places
<Fuchs> I think I can reach more people with english, french and spanish
<Fuchs> topyli: we talk about genious when you manage to pronounce some swiss german words correctly,
<Fuchs> and I've been doing that for ages, ages!
<topyli> english is the modern latin, nobody bothers with anything else
<topyli> french and spanish are useful though
<Fuchs> I always wanted to learn italian as well, but there is not really a need to
<Fuchs> arabic would be interesting, since it is spoken by a lot of people. But I heard that it is difficult
<topyli> arabic is beautiful, would like to learn some just for the aesthetics of it
<topyli> Fuchs: just out of the studio today, let me advertise: http://www.mikseri.net/norttoni/
<topyli> theres finnish for you :)
<Fuchs> thanks, I'll listen to it later, I am currently deaf on one ear due to an illnes
<Fuchs> but I'll keep it in my bookmarks :)
<Fuchs> (okay, I could listen to it in mono)
<topyli> you can download them if you want to save them for later
<Fuchs> oh, indeed
<Fuchs> the small arrow thingie indicates it :)
<topyli> (some people actually like it when their music is copied)
<Fuchs> doesn't sound too bad, for one ear :)
<Fuchs> topyli: yeah. I organized a the national pirate party meeting a few weeks ago, then the singer of Dope Star Inc. was there, actually handing out CDs to everybody
<topyli> yep. i don't understand why you'd make it harder for people to get your music
<Fuchs> I think it's a good thing for small bands, to actually get more new listeners
<topyli> copying is not a threat. obscolecense is
 * rww ponders nudging you two to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Fuchs> anyway, it's after midnight, I should go to sleep. And we abused this channel long enough
<Fuchs> so nighty night, sleep well :)
<topyli> rww: there's a point there :)
<Fuchs> sorry rww  *hands cookie*
 * rww looks at cookie suspiciously
 * rww nibbles
<Fuchs> :(  no trust ...  anyway, nighties  :)
<Unit193> Good night
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-13
<raj-darkmystery> Intel corporation Sandy Brudge Integrated Graphics Controller, no graphics in ubuntu 10.04, nomodeset is also not able to solve the issue :(
<Myrtti> a) this is not a support channel, neither is #ubuntu-offtopic b) crossposting is not polite
<nigelb> tsimpson: Hi!
<tsimpson> nigelb: hello
<nigelb> Do you by chance know why there isn't an ubottu or one of her clones in #ubuntu-bugs?
<tsimpson> I think ubot2` should be in there
<tsimpson> jpds: ^ can you fix please?
<tsimpson> jpds: also, what happened to ubot4?
<Mkaysi> tsimpson: I think that it was affected by issue which I told you about a long time ago
<Mkaysi> misc last <censored>
<tsimpson> yeah, but it should be back by now
<Pici> I think pleia2 killed it (according to my logs).
<pleia2> yeah, ubot4 pinged out and was taking up 100% of the cpu on the server it's on
<tsimpson> it's been missing for nearly 4 days
<Mkaysi> Just run "@defaultcapability remove misc.last" and then that issue shouldn't affect you.
<tsimpson> no one can run anything without the bot being live :)
<Mkaysi> But there are ubot2` (which doesn't seem to have NickCapture loaded)  and ubot5 and ubottu .
<tsimpson> well ubot5 and ubottu don't have that problem
<Mkaysi> And I am almost sure that they are vulnerable, the command is @misc last --regexp m/(.*\w){512}/
<Mkaysi> if you want to try it
<Mkaysi> s/if/in case/
<tsimpson> they ignore everyone by default
<Mkaysi> Defaultignore? Well, that is another way to fix it
<Mkaysi> ubot2`: ping
<ubot2`> pong
<ubot2`> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Mkaysi> ubot5: ping
<ubot5> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Mkaysi> It seems that at least ubot2` has that problem
<MonsterKiller> Hey, i have the Encyclopedia plugin for factoids, but when someone does like <x> is <Y>  it says "Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops."
<MonsterKiller> but i dont want it to
<MonsterKiller> i wanted it to be a sepercate factoid database that just allowes people to add to it
<MonsterKiller> is there a way to config it to do that?
<micahg> hi, bot missing in #ubuntu-bugs
<IdleOne> MonsterKiller: look at supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.relaychannel
<rww> micahg: which one? your factoid bot?
<micahg> rww: yes, sorry
<rww> jpds: ubot2's missing from #ubuntu-bugs ^^^
<MonsterKiller> IdleOne, is there a way to make it so that anyone can add factoids. it doesnt have to be requested/approved?
<IdleOne> MonsterKiller: there is but I don't know how. try asking in #ubuntu-bots
<MonsterKiller> okay, thanks :P
<MonsterKiller> :)*
<rww> #ubuntu-bots-devel
<IdleOne> or #supybots
<IdleOne> or #supybot
<Unit193> Not for encyclopedia I wouldn't think
<MonsterKiller> i think i may have found it actually. supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.editchannel seems to be it but it only does specified channels
<Mkaysi> #supybot can't help, because Encyclopedia is not created by them.
<rww> MonsterKiller: I imagine a bit of coding could remove the check to see if the user's logged in and has privileges
<MonsterKiller> probably yeah. just would be good to do it properly if possible :p
 * jussi eyes the channel, how dare you make us give support! preposterous! :P :P
<MonsterKiller> i think this may have done it anyway, "Channels where unauthorised edits are allowed."
<rww> jussi: oh, I have a question for you too!
<MonsterKiller> lol
 * jussi runs!
<rww> jussi: the most recent bantracker code on Launchpad is from May and is... not up to date feature wise. What do :(
<rww> or should I be poking tsimpson about this
<jussi> rww: erm, thats a tsimpson question, I havent touched BT for a long time (or looked at the code).
<rww> k
<jussi> and even back then, I just nudged variables into place ;)
<rww> tsimpson: I will poke you instead, then!
<tsimpson> what's in LP and what's in ubottu aren't really in sync, but not generally share the same functionality (as far as I remember)
<tsimpson> but Bantracker is taken directly from LP, as is Bugtracker
<tsimpson> rww: what features don't you see in the bzr code?
<rww> tsimpson: the bantracker code in LP yields something that looks like http://imagebin.org/172271 , which appears to be missing some input boxes and any bans on the front page
<rww> search and such work fine
<tsimpson> ah, that's the web-ui which is totally out of sync with bzr
<tsimpson> I did try to merge them a while ago, but without much success
<rww> can you mail me the code or something so I can ponder it?
<tsimpson> I'll try to get a sanitized version later, the one "we" use has some non-public info in it
<tsimpson> ie, a way for staff to access it
<rww> ah, I was wondering how that worked
<rww> alrighty, thanks :)
 * micahg guesses ubot2` is on vacation
<Unit193> Well, it's "alive" but seems to have issues :/
<micahg> "mental health day"
<Pici> Well, it is programmers day today.
<k1l> exit
<k1l> well, wrong window :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-14
<lubotu3> Azelphur called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<ApOgEE> hi all
<ApOgEE> can i have ubuntu cloak? here is my LP https://launchpad.net/~apogee
<Unit193> jussi, elky, tsimpson, topyli ^^ ApOgEE would like a cloak
<ApOgEE> thanks Unit193 ;)
<Unit193> ApOgEE: I do my best, now sit tight ;)
<ApOgEE> thank you
<tsimpson> ApOgEE: I'll need to find a staff member, which is usually not so easy at this hour
<ApOgEE> it's okay
<ApOgEE> thanks tsimpson
<tsimpson> ApOgEE: ahh, you're all set now. and congrats on the membership
<ApOgEE> thanks tsimpson, bburhans
<Unit193> Who owns/runs MootBot?
<tsimpson> Unit193: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots <- says the Scribes team, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScribesTeam
<Unit193> tsimpson: Thanks, that never seems to be up to date though :P
<tsimpson> it's mostly up to date
<tsimpson> and, you know.. it's a wiki, edit it!
<Unit193> I always get scared at how many people that one notifies and wasn't sure if I was supposed to on the main ones
<IdleOne> worst that happens is someone fixes it if you make a mistake
<tsimpson> Unit193: if people have subscribed to a page, it's their own fault if we spam them :)
<tsimpson> the only pages that people should touch are the ones that say "please don't edit..."
<Unit193> Asking meetingology config supybot.networks.freenode.channels gives autojoin channels, I would assume that's the correct list to put on there
<tsimpson> ^ this is the reason ubottu and fiends ignore commands from everyone by default
<Unit193> I fully understand, I just don't know why ubot2` seems so broken :P
<Unit193> Should I not do that?
<tsimpson> Unit193: well, technically it's a bug, as "@channels" requires admin capability
<tsimpson> but I guess supybot devs think you won't guess the network name...
<tsimpson> Unit193: go ahead and update the wiki with the channels though
<Unit193> ScripesTeam/MootBot :P
<rww> Unit193: if people didn't want to be spammed by notification emails, they wouldn't be subscribed to page changes. Don't worry about it :P
<elky> there's a ridiculous number of people who subscribe to "*"
<rww> only two or three last time I looked :\
<Unit193> Yeah, I find it annoying when I update "my" page, people get notified that I don't know :P
<jussi> did I read wrong or did you assume meetingology = mootbot?
<Unit193> That's not what I'm assuming
<jussi> ok, great :)
<Unit193> One is eggdrop and the other supy
<jussi> seeker is a good contact for mootbot, and alanbell for meetingology
<Unit193> IRSeekBot removal is fine?
<rww> no? why would it be :\
<Unit193> "There is no such nick IRSeekBot" And website is down
<rww> it comes and goes
<Unit193> I touch nothing :)  Last seen  : Apr 15 10:22:11 2011 (21 weeks, 4 days, 20:25:05 ago)
<jussi> I guess they gave up, but they still have permission
<Unit193> Whew, never fun talking to IRCC/Staff/heads :P
<rww> we don't bite, we're just pedantic :(
<Unit193> Are you sure?
<Myrtti> oh yea
<Unit193> They died? Wow
<tsimpson> blame jussi
<tsimpson> always blame jussi
<rww> jussi: what did you do *this time*
<jussi> I didnt do it wasnt me!
 * jussi blames rww
<lubotu2> In #ubuntu-cn, AsuraLe said: !ddw is like !4w
<Unit193> Safe now ;)
<bulldog98> Hi guys could someone give me a cloak? https://launchpad.net/~bulldog98
<IdleOne> elky tsimpson topyli jussi We have a new member who would like a cloak.
<IdleOne> bulldog98: Congrats on membership.
<bulldog98> thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-15
<jussi> bulldog98_: We are working on it :)
<jussi> bulldog98_: done :)
<vibhav> how Do I create my own wiki page??
<vibhav> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<vibhav> i want an ubuntu member cloak!
<Pici> vibhav: Are you an Ubuntu Member?
<vibhav> what does that mean? Pici
<Pici> !member | vibhav
<ubottu> vibhav: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<dobey> hey. seems some of the bots have lost authentication for LP API or something. ubot2 seems to not do anything if i paste a private bug number, and ubot4 seems to output a "bug not found" message in the channel
<dobey> they used to print a message the bug was private though, and the direct link to the bug
<popey> dobey: no they were changed a while back
<popey> dobey: AIUI the bots now report 'not found' (404) because thats now what LP does for private bugs
<popey> apparently it was an 'information leak' that the bots revealed private bugs
<dobey> that seems a daft argument
<dobey> if bug N gives 404, and bug N+1 does not, then obviously bug N must be private, as bugs do not get deleted.
<popey> :D
<popey> I had this discussion with lifeless some months back when it annoyed me.
<dobey> if bug IDs were UUID instead of incremental numbers, that argument would make sense
<dobey> meh
<dobey> oh well, thanks
<vibhav> dobey popey ha
<murlidhar> i want a cloak and i have been directed to this channel . so can i get a cloak please.
<bulldog98_> jussi: thanks
<serfus> !member | murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<murlidhar> ok
<bulldog98> btw is it also possible to get a cloak at debians irc?
<vibhav> WHO DO i create my personal wiki page in ubuntu's wiki?
<vibhav> HOW *
<bulldog98> !wiki | vibhav
<ubottu> vibhav: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<vibhav> sorry bulldog98 I could not find anything there
<bulldog98> vibhav: simply go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/yourname and create one
<vibhav> thanks bulldog98 !
<bulldog98> vibhav: :)
<gjensen-na> Hi, stupid newsbie question, but: I successfully shut myself out of my channel #ubuntu-na (made it invite only, *thought* I would have invited myself successfully - yeah well, and found out the hard way that I didn't...) - who can help me get back in there?
<nigelb> gjensen-na: try /msg chanserv invite #ubuntu-na
<nigelb> If its your channel (ie you're owner), you should be able to get back in
<gjensen-na> nigelb - you're a star! And I'm in desperate need of some basic IRC knowledge it seems :-D
<nigelb> Oh, I've done this to myself serveral times :P
<Pici> What country is -na?
<gjensen-na> Namibia - just busy setting up all the resources for the Ubuntu Namibia LoCo, when I hit that little snag ;-)
<oCean> /country na says namibia
<Pici> gjensen-na: neat!
<Pici> oCean: /country?
<oCean> xchat does that
<gjensen-na> Check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NamibiaTeam - still everything in its infacy though. More "action" on FB at https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.na/ so far (hey, we needed to start *somewhere*)...
<oCean> gjensen-na: cool
<gjensen-na> Yeah well - large country, few people (approx 2.5 Mio), less households (approx. 450000), even fewer Ubuntu users - but at least 6 of them have found the way within the last couple of days. Any Namibians here? I've got to seize that chance, sorry ;-)
<popey> Heh
<popey> Good luck with your loco gjensen-na !
<gjensen-na> That's very much appreciated, thanks :-)
<jussi> gjensen-na: if you havent seen it yet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels
<gjensen-na> yepp, saw that - but when setting the flags for my own account, my keyboard must have eaten the "i" somehow. Which I found out only when I came back via Smuxi - *after* having closed the browser session...
<jussi> gjensen-na: hehe, can happen to the best of us
<gjensen-na> Is the suggestion to make a channel "invite only" actually feasable? I mean: wouldn't we *want* virtually anyone to be able to join a LoCo channel?
<jussi> gjensen-na: its only for the time that you are setting up the channel - you are supposedd to take it off again
<jussi> gjensen-na: see the last command on the apge
<gjensen-na> Makes sense. Just busy opening it up again then...
<gjensen-na> Hm. Shouldn't /MODE #ubuntu-na -im give me some feedback? When I try /MODE alone, it still tells me [+i]...
<gjensen-na> Well, seems I can try that as often as I want - a "-i" flag for the /MODE command gives me a [501 (ErrorUserModeUnknownFlag)] Unknown MODE flag
<gjensen-na> problem solved, error was between my ears. Enjoy!
<cariboo907> I'd like to request an Ubuntu cloak, my launchpad profile is here
<cariboo907> https://launchpad.net/~cariboo907
<rww> jussi, elky, tsimpson, topyli: ^^^ please okay applying ubuntu/member/cariboo907 to cariboo907
<rww> cariboo907: (Everything looks in order on your end, we just need to wait for an IRC Council person to appear and then poke freenode staff)
<cariboo907> Thank you
<jussi> rww: please cloak cariboo907 with ubuntu/member cloak
<jussi> :)
<rww> cariboo907: Cloak applied. Congratulations on membership :)
<jussi> thanks rww and congratulations cariboo907
<cariboo907> Thank you
<cariboo907> again :)
<Myrtti> jussi: how about bulldog98
<Myrtti> oh, taken care of
<Myrtti> nvm
<jussi> :)
 * jussi goes to bed, night all
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-16
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, ming_ said: it is 哦坑
<skai> ikonia: its a question about bot from #ubuntu/what version and where to get? our bot is deprecated and broken by his
<skai> moderator. that man leave our team,and its easyer to change than to repair our bot
<IdleOne> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ikonia> skai: are you an operator in #ubuntu-ru ?
<IdleOne> skai: it is supybot available in the ubuntu repositories
<skai> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> skai: what bot is currently in there ?
<skai> ikonia: to old supybot with many of broken scripts and functions.
<skai> *too
<ikonia> skai: so it's not an ubuntu hosted bot
<ikonia> (as in one of the official bots)
<IdleOne> appears to be a clone
<IdleOne> [ubuntuhelp] (~ubuntuhel@unaffiliated/a4tech/bot/ubuntuhelp)
<skai> ikonia: it was, but since we move our forum from ubuntu hosted servers (in german) to our servers - our team started to change some scripts.till we lost one, ho actualy did it
<ikonia> skai: the link IdleOne gave you will allow to download and build a new clone
<skai> ikonia: are there any wiki for this bot?
<IdleOne> it also has info on where to request/who to ping for logbots and ubottu clones.
<Pici> I think rww was writing up some new instructions....
<IdleOne> http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<IdleOne> ubottu.com/guide has some info but may be outdated
<ubottu> IdleOne: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<skai> IdleOne: http://nicolas.coevoet.fr/doku.php is this will be good?
<IdleOne> I have no idea.
<IdleOne> niko: who owns ubntufr?
<IdleOne> err ubuntu-fr
<IdleOne> oh, heh you do
<IdleOne> skai: that bot is in use in #ubuntu-fr I suppose it is good.
<skai> IdleOne: well.i think its time to read some manuals ^_^ thx
<niko> IdleOne: i'm the owner
<niko> of uBOTu-fr
<IdleOne> niko: skai was asking about it. he left.
<niko> uBOTu-fr isn't too busy with -es and -fr channels, it helped -il and few other loco in the paste, no problem for -ru so
<IdleOne> niko: up to you, if you want to offer it to -ru.
<niko> ok
<serfus> uBOTu-fr rescued #ubuntu-il more then once :)
<IdleOne> -il is which country?
<serfus> Israel
<rww> Pici: indeed, but I haven't gotten further than setting up supybot yet, because the silly thing had trouble with my connection
<rww> Will probably try loading up plugins this weekend. ubottu.com/guide is accurate for as far as I've gotten
<IdleOne> rww: I think the issue with that guide was it was not pretty enough?
<rww> IdleOne: no idea. we'll see
<Unit193> rww: Tell me if you have any issues with PackageInfo?
<rww> oh, heh, packageinfo isn't even in that guide
<rww> so it does need some work at least
<Unit193> I had/have some issues with that one :P
<rww> If memory serves, it involves grabbing package lists at some point, so I expect it's nice and hacky :)
<Unit193> That it does
<Home> any1 know a c programming room?
<Pici> ##C
<Pici> You'll need to be registered an identified to join though.
<Pici> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<noob00123> thanks for info on how to register
<niko> i guess they will run their own instance of ubotu-fr
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-youth, Mkaysi said: !something is <reply> Of course I know something about something, but am I going to tell that to you?
<Mkaysi> &btnl
<Mkaysi> command fail again
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-17
<Mkaysi> So Encyclopedia plugin can't blacklist anything, like "it".
<jussi> Mkaysi: you can make it ignore people though
#ubuntu-irc 2011-09-18
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi! I am a Ubuntu Member, and I would like a cloak for my IRC username. My launchpad page is https://launchpad.net/~joseeantonior
<rww> elky: around?
<rww> JoseeAntonioR: everything looks fine on your end, just need to wait for an IRCC member to turn up and okay the cloak request
<JoseeAntonioR> Ok. I'll wait.
<IdleOne> Congrats JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> IdleOne Thanks
<IdleOne> JoseeAntonioR: I saw you mention something about your @ubuntu.com email. wait until Tuesday if it not working then you can email. I believe it's rt@ubuntu.com
<JoseeAntonioR> IdleOne Yes. I'll wait, as I need to confirm that it's working in order to print my bussines cards.
<JoseeAntonioR> IdleOne Thanks.
<IdleOne> indeed :)
<IdleOne> sure thing
<JoseeAntonioR> Are you from the IRC team?
<IdleOne> depends which team you mean
<rww> JoseeAntonioR: IdleOne and I are both on the IRC Team. We need someone from our Council for cloak stuff, though :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Oh. I thought it was the same.
<IdleOne> oh, yes I am part of the IRC opteam, not a couincil member though
<IdleOne> err
<IdleOne> op team* council*
<rww> JoseeAntonioR: nope. All of the #ubuntu* core channel ops are in the IRC Team, there are five Council members, and four group contacts
<rww> we usually just pretend the latter two are identical, though, for brevity
<JoseeAntonioR> I understand. I know that some people find it confusing.
 * rww mutters something about voting out all the Finns in favor of some people with non-overlapping timezones
<macer1> I want to translate ubottu texts, is there a launchpad project for that?
<macer1> texts like
<macer1> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<rww> macer1: no. foreign-language channels with ubottu clones can submit channel-specific translated factoid requests, though
<rww> the syntax is !factoid-#channelname is <reply> translated text here
<macer1> !11.10-#ubuntu-pl
<rww> e.g. #bot-#ubuntu-fr is <reply> Quelque chose ici
<macer1> hmm...
<rww> erm, !bot-#ubuntu-fr, not #bot-#ubuntu-fr
<macer1> on ubuntu-PL channel we have our own bot, so we consider adding ubottu functions or adding ubottu to our channel.
<macer1> !bot-#ubuntu-pl is <reply> Bot jest botem
<macer1> OK, just testing.
<macer1> So what exatcly plugins is ubottu using?
<rww> yeah, you don't have an official ubottu clone in there, so making #ubuntu-pl ones isn't pointful
<rww> !botclone
<ubottu> ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<macer1> I know
<macer1> we have supybot on our channels, just plugin list.
<macer1> *channel
<macer1> I want ubottu to join PL channel, but I cant reach channel founder :/
<macer1> because channel founder must ask?
<IdleOne> 0912 [15:43:06] <tsimpson> I'd want someone from the ubuntu-pl LoCo team or someone with +f to ask
<macer1> ok, thanks for searching logs for me ;]
<macer1> Well i am in Polish LoCo team...
<IdleOne> macer1: correct but you are not a admin or founder. we went through all this last Monday.
<macer1> ah ok
<IdleOne> macer1: the rules don't change just because we want them to.
<macer1> OK, ubuntu have no control of LoCo ubuntu channels, yes?
<IdleOne> technically, no.
<IdleOne> but the Ubuntu LoCo council does
<macer1> !lococouncil
<IdleOne> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<rww> macer1: depends on what you mean by "Ubuntu" and "control
<macer1> I can't find a mail or other contact to #ubuntu-pl founder :(, so I was thinking that maybe Ubuntu Team has ops there or something like that.
<rww> macer1: the IRC Council can request channel transfers, but given that that channel has multiple active operators, this is unlikely to happen
<macer1> rww, I understand
<IdleOne> macer1: work with the current ops in that channel.
<macer1> op accepted that
<macer1> but I need founder to ask...
<nigelb> Hi
<nigelb> I'd like to talk to someone about having a bot in a channel
<IdleOne> nigelb: which channel?
<IdleOne> which bot?
<nigelb> IdleOne: I'm thinking of having a bot which announces commits to the code base for #ubuntu-website
<IdleOne> do we have a bot that does that?
<nigelb> No
<IdleOne> hehe
<nigelb> I'll have to run it myself
<IdleOne> go for it
<nigelb> awesome, thanks
<nigelb> I'm trying to see if cia.vc bots like bzr. If not, welll, yay supybot.
<IdleOne> nigelb:usually bot requests are for ubottu clones and logbot which are done via email but nothing stops you from running a bot of your own, provided you have channel admin permission
<nigelb> I probably don't, but that's something trivial.
<nigelb> I can check with whoever owns the channel
<IdleOne> cool beans
<m4v> nigelb: CIA works with bzr, we use in in #ubuntu-bots-devel
<elky> m4v, (for something else different altogether) do you know if it works with review based commit workflows like gerrit?
<nigelb> m4v: bUt isn't it a client side thing
<m4v> nigelb: yes
<m4v> elky: no idea :/
<nigelb> m4v: Yeah, I wwas looking for something like what elky said.
<m4v> bzr has a plugin for CIA stuff, your commits get announced when you "bzr commit" your local changes, no matter if the commit actually ends or not in the remote branch
<rww> elky: meh, you just missed that user who wanted a cloak :<
<elky> rww, i was out walking then :(
<rww> ::blame::
<elky> It seems I should stop leaving the house, purely because of this silly cloaking workflow.
<elky> Every time I'm busy or afk, someone asks for stuff that needs them around for.
<rww> be on 24/7 also
<nigelb> heh
<elky> Maybe we should just make you GC, rww. You're on 24/7 :P
<rww> elky: the idea had crossed my mind. maybe I'll run for IRCC on the platform "I DO STUFF AT TIMES"
<elky> rww, the only complication being, can't be staff & GC, it's been the cause of fail before.
<nigelb> I think a better planform for rww is "I AM ONLINE ALL THE TIME AND KNOW ALL THE NICKS EVERYONE EVER USED"
<m4v> approve all cloaks requests by default, and revoke later when need
<rww> elky: one of my costaffers is a GC for another popular namespace :\
<elky> m4v, nonononono.
<rww> elky: or is this an Ubuntu thing
<elky> rww, this is an ubuntu thing. Previous GC staffers have been very bad at doing stuff secretly and not telling other IRCC.
<rww> m4v: more like "allow staffers who know the process to jfdi", but we like paperwork here
<rww> elky: hrm, true
<nigelb> m4v / elky: The only way to get bzr to do a CIA.vc like thing is to modify the RSS plugin. Launchpad does have RSS feeds. But currently, if you use it, its very ugly :-)
<m4v> that's was my idea, tell staff "all request approved unless noted otherwise" but I suppose that's is what the staff doesn't want
<elky> m4v, the blocker is that about 3 actions need to be undertaken by 2 people in the space of 30 seconds. If the staffers-who-cloak-ubuntu-people could add people to the ubuntu-cloaked-people-on-freenode LP group, then there could be a lag between a GC person saying "yes, cloak $person!" and the cloak actually happening.
<rww> I still don't get why we need that LP group
<elky> rww, because.
<rww> the only time I can ever remember it being used is when that whole "IRC members" thing happened, which... is another topic
<m4v> there was a script that checked something with that group
<elky> I think it had a purpose once. I think that purpose may be now void. I really can't remember.
<rww> also, I totally remember being told at some point that all those LP groups were going to be used to maintain access lists "soon". which never happened
<rww> lol LP in general, basically
<elky> yeah
<elky> do you know how many LP irc operator groups I am in?
<nigelb> That had someting to do with GRF didn't it?
<rww> nigelb: no
<nigelb> rww: the "LP groups being used to maintain access list thing"
<rww> or rather, "I can't think of how it could, since GRF happened way before those teams came into being"
<rww> nigelb: do you mean GMS?
<nigelb> right, GMS
<elky> nigelb, no, i think its initial purpose is mostly so we know we don't need to chase the cloak again.
<nigelb> chase?
<elky> nigelb, the LP group is like a checkbox thing. "Yes, this person's cloak has been done. You don't need to try get hold of them the next time they appear, and spam them with memoserv and stuff"
<nigelb> Oh. It could check your membership in ~ubuntumembers and let GC know if someone expired so their cloak could be removed or something.
<m4v> rww: probably that's the AccessManager plugin that now is not worked on due to bantracker/factoids plugins
<nigelb> elky: ahhh!
<skai> locobot_1 (~UbuntuLoc@ubuntu/bot/locobot) as i remember this is community bot?
<skai> whats wrong with him? this week hes too often goin offline for some reason?
<Mkaysi> In case it's supybot like ubottu it might be vulnerable to one supybot bug.
<skai> Mkaysi: usualy he is affected by ping timeout.
<Mkaysi> Then it's probably that issue.
<Mkaysi> It causes the bot to ping timeout and take all resources of server which it's running on
<skai> what issue?
<skai> ooo
<IdleOne> I thought locobot* was replaced by ubuntulog
<Mkaysi> skai: https://github.com/ProgVal/Limnoria/issues/157
<IdleOne> if locobot is joining/parting your channel you can ban it.
<skai> IdleOne: was?not on our channel as i see ^_^ i wont ban him, because sometimes we need logs
<IdleOne> a LoCo admin can request ubuntulog be joined to your channel by emailing rt@ubuntu.com
<skai> IdleOne: ubuntulog is better? where to find logs online from him and what our loco admin must send in this mail?
<IdleOne> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<IdleOne> with ubuntulog they are at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Nafallo> jpds: I ponder taking down pony for a bit tonight. that includes troll, and ubot2 :-P
<jpds> Nafallo: Have fun.
<Nafallo> jpds: you reckon people won't miss him for an hour or so on a Sunday night, right?
<jpds> Nafallo: people should be like, weekending.
<Nafallo> heh, yeah. agreed.
<phillw> hi, any mailing list mods about?
<Myrtti> ... why? Im not one, but which mailing list?
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! Is anyone from the IRC Council here?
<Pici> I haven't seen any of them active recently, is there something else that the rest of us could help you with though?
<JoseeAntonioR> Well, I wanted an Ubuntu Member cloak.
<Pici> Could you link your launchpad profile?
<IdleOne> https://launchpad.net/~joseeantonior
<JoseeAntonioR> Thanks, IdleOne.
<IdleOne> jussi tsimpson elky topyli 2nd request for ubuntu cloak :)
<elky> is there a staff around to do this?
 * IdleOne pokes rww
<JoseeAntonioR> Waiting...
<phillw> Pici: I have an email waiting to be approved, the subject of which has me really puzzled
<phillw> topyli Make Lubuntu channels core after Oneiric release 16 Sep 2011 I'm wondering what I missed out some 26 weeks ago when I got the ubuntu factoid bot, the logging bot & admin for ubuntuIRCcouncil :\
<IdleOne> phillw: topyli sent a reply to that email.
<IdleOne> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope for what core channels are.
<phillw> IdleOne: I'm guessing "The operators of the above channels are expected to idle in #ubuntu-ops and are voiced in this channel - If you are an op in one of these channels and not voiced on join, then please make sure you are identified, and if that still does not help, please ping one of the IRC Council to add you to the list." is an issue? I really do not know what you require the lubuntu team to do? We have a good infrastructure, how many of our t
<IdleOne> phillw: I can't really say...I'll let topyli answer you :)
<phillw> IdleOne: I have not received a reply re: (00:01:28) IdleOne: phillw: topyli sent a reply to that email. as yet.
<elky> JoseeAntonioR, I'm still trying to find a staff person to do the cloaking
<JoseeAntonioR> elky Are you searching someone from the Freenode staff?
<elky> jes
<elky> yes*
<IdleOne> phillw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/692616/ that was his reply
<JoseeAntonioR> elky, gry is from the Freenode Staff.
<phillw> IdleOne: then it would be rather nice for him to reply to the e-mail, so that I can go through our list of OPs and inform them?
<IdleOne> phillw: he did reply to the email.
<IdleOne> that is how I was able to paste it for you.
<JoseeAntonioR> elky are you there?
<phillw> IdleOne: I assure you that I have not received a reply. I've even checked my spam folder :(
<IdleOne> phillw: I am not trying to argue with you, just telling you what I see
<elky> i am, i just got a few minutes of bad lag
<JoseeAntonioR> elky So then, gry is from the Freenode Staff.
<phillw> IdleOne: I am not arguing! I'm just stating that no reply has been received. mail-man has 'off-days' ;)
<IdleOne> hehe
<elky> gry, i was just speaking to plazma before that bout of lag. you might want to touch base with him before you do the cloaking
<elky> I'd only just got hold of him
<IdleOne> JoseeAntonioR: Congrats.
<JoseeAntonioR> IdleOne Thanks.
<JoseeAntonioR> elky, gry, thanks for the cloak.
<JoseeAntonioR> Sorry, does anyone know how to change the real name that appears in the info?
<elky> in pidgin it'd be by editing the account
<elky> it'll be in the advanced section
<JoseeAntonioR> elky Thanks :)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-09-10
<reterterter> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<reterterter> is justin bieber going to see selena gomez naked?
 * Pricey waves
#ubuntu-irc 2012-09-11
<Fawaz> A warm greet to a warm brother.
<Fuchs> Fawaz: query?
<Fawaz> Sure.
<micahg> #ubuntu-packaging lost its bot apparently
<micahg> when someone has a chance, thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2012-09-12
<Toluxero> Hi everyone! :)
<TheLordOfTime> hiya
<Toluxero> TheLordOfTime, can you help me?
<TheLordOfTime> i'm not IRCC, nor an op, if you need help with some ubuntu irc related issue, i'd wait for the IRCC
 * TheLordOfTime pings AlanBell
<k1l_> Toluxero: what do you need help for?
<k1l_> *for
<Fuchs> k1l_: he needs a GC
<Fuchs> so IRCC is indeed what he is looking for :)
<TheLordOfTime> as i surmised :P
<TheLordOfTime> Fuchs:  he wants an ubuntu cloak doesnt he
<Fuchs> nope
 * TheLordOfTime assumes as much since you're here
<Fuchs> I am always here. ALWAYS!
<TheLordOfTime> hmm
<TheLordOfTime> LIES
<Fuchs> It's about a channel in the ubuntu namespace.
<TheLordOfTime> ah, yeah, IRCC either way :P
<Fuchs> yes, indeed :)
<Unit193> Not always here:  Fuchs (fuchs@freenode/staff/fuchs) has quit (Ping timeout: 612 seconds)
<Fuchs> well, and then staff, but that is usually the easier part  *hides*
 * TheLordOfTime drops Fuchs into /dev/null to help with the hiding
<AlanBell> hello Toluxero and Fuchs
<Fuchs> AlanBell: hi
<Toluxero> AlanBell, hi!
<Fuchs> AlanBell: would be about #ubuntu-mx-council
<Fuchs> which is currently freenode-staff, I think he wants that to be changed. I don't know how you handle these requests, just poke me if you need that changed, and then to who
<AlanBell> yeah, I can't observe the access list at all it seems
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell:  this is what chanserv says for that:
<TheLordOfTime> -ChanServ- Entry Nickname/Host          Flags
<TheLordOfTime> -ChanServ- ----- ---------------------- -----
<TheLordOfTime> -ChanServ- 1     toluxero               +Aiortv (OP) [modified 2 years, 42 weeks, 5 days, 18:29:58 ago]
<TheLordOfTime> -ChanServ- 2     jamesjedimaster        +Aiortv (OP) [modified 2 years, 14 weeks, 2 days, 19:20:56 ago]
<TheLordOfTime> -ChanServ- 3     freenode-staff         +AFRfiorstv [modified 12 weeks, 4 days, 07:18:53 ago]
<TheLordOfTime> -ChanServ- ----- ---------------------- -----
<TheLordOfTime> -ChanServ- End of #ubuntu-mx-council FLAGS listing.
<TheLordOfTime> Fuchs:  might ping the staff channel to see if that's by-design access
<Fuchs> AlanBell: huh? It's not private
<AlanBell> 22:48 <AlanBell> flags #ubuntu-mx-council
<AlanBell> 22:48 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell:  use access
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell:  /chanserv access #channel list
<TheLordOfTime> flags requires either access, or the epicosity of IRC operator or staff
<Fuchs> AlanBell: access list, for flags you need +A
<AlanBell> yeah, that worked
<AlanBell> anyhow, what is the request Toluxero?
<Fuchs> tumbleweed!
<Myrtti> *crickets*
<Fuchs> *crunch* *nom*
#ubuntu-irc 2012-09-13
<mfisch> I'd like to get an Ubuntu member cloak, my LP is https://launchpad.net/~mfisch
<k1l> mfisch: ok, just wait for some IRCC to take alook at it :)
<AlanBell> hi mfisch
<mfisch> hi
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/mfisch cloak for mfisch please
<niko> AlanBell: done
<niko> mfisch: congrats
<mfisch> thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2012-09-16
<TheLordOfTime> <ThinkT510> !es | Austin
<TheLordOfTime> <ubottu> Austin: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<TheLordOfTime> oops sorry that was directed for -ops
<TheLordOfTime> stupid touchpad
<HakanS> Can someone help to ban a person in our channel?
<HakanS> We have no operators in our channel right now.
<Fuchs> (it is #ubuntu-se, the Ubuntu IRC Council is on the list,
<Fuchs> and if I might poke, staff aren't. So if you are looking at it, you might want to change that as well)
 * Fuchs looks at nicklist, then AlanBell
<AlanBell> o/
<Fuchs> :)
<AlanBell> hi HakanS
<HakanS> hi AlanBell.
<HakanS> We have a person in our channel who is behaving bad. He is talking very dirty.
<AlanBell> who is that then, and have they been asked nicely to stop?
<HakanS> The channel is #ubuntu-se and the person is Uuni. Yes we have told him to stop.
<AlanBell> and are they talking about Ubuntu, or just random abuse?
<HakanS> He is repeating the words "cocks" and "nigro balls".
<HakanS> He is not talking about ubuntu at all.
 * AlanBell looks at the logs
<Myrtti> yeah, that is nasty
<AlanBell> hi Myrtti
<AlanBell> I added freenode staff to the access list
<HakanS> Myrtti: He say that he is from Finland.
<Fuchs> AlanBell: thanks :)
<Myrtti> well his nickname is "Oven" in Finnish
<Fuchs> AlanBell: and we seem to have a few swedish speakers and finnish speakers around now
<AlanBell> not especially keen to wade in talking english and banning people :)
<Fuchs> so I leave that to you / them
<Fuchs> thanks a lot :)
<AlanBell> Myrtti: do you want to deal with this one or do you want me to do it?
<HakanS> Thanks for your help.
<Myrtti> I can have a look but I'm also holding my sister's hand while she is writing a CV
<Myrtti> so I can't promise full commitment
<Unit193> christel: Sorry for being offtopic, but since your nick reminds me of the person in "Mr Sunshine", when you joined my mind did the themes "Mr Sunshine, yay!" </offtopic>
<christel> haha
<Myrtti> all I can think of is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AOfbnGkuGc
<Fuchs> christel is our network wide sunshine, yes
<Myrtti> ALL HAIL HYPNOTOAD^WCHRISTEL
<Myrtti> as was to be expected, the troll promptly shut his face once the cavalry arrived
<christel> <3
 * guntbert_ can still hear the trumpets
<HakanS> Myrtti: All became silent when the cavalry arrived
<Fuchs> heh
<Fuchs> zAlanBell: okay, who of us informed you?
<Fuchs> my first guess starts with ch
 * AlanBell always likes to be well informed
<Fuchs> I noticed, yes :)
<Fuchs> on the other hand, I am informed on how well you do on pronouncing my nick
<Fuchs> I think we should meet for a beer or two
<AlanBell> an excellent idea :)
<Fuchs> indeed! :)
<christel> :o
<Fuchs> christel: don't worry, I won't hurt him
<Fuchs> neither do other funny things to him
<christel> i should hope not, i'd be most embarassed if you went around upsetting our users! ;)
<Fuchs> the ones I met so far were _very_ pleased!
<k1l_> Fuchs: mute silverghost too please. trolliing too
<Fuchs> k1l_: I prefer the ubuntu ops doing that, with tuxhat it was very obvious against the rules, the other guy just appears to be rather offtopic
<Fuchs> okay, nevermind that
<Fuchs> as you might have noticed, I quieted both
#ubuntu-irc 2013-09-10
<Katsuma> Hi, any #ubuntu-uk ops in here?
<Katsuma> bazhang, u there?
<Katsuma> Anyone?
<Myrtti> sure, what's up
<Katsuma> Myrtti: a while back (about 2-3 years ago) I got banned from #ubuntu-UK, I know I'm not banned anymore but is it safe to join there or would I be evading
<Myrtti> do you remember what nickname you used then
<Katsuma> Err yeah, probably (at the earliest) phineas, Catdog or something
<Myrtti> and could you tell me why do you think you were banned then?
<Katsuma> Myrtti: spamming I do believe, if it helps it was popey who banned me
<Myrtti> so what has happened in the meantime that makes you think you'll manage to behave this time in the channel?
<Katsuma> Myrtti:I am a lot older and mature than I was and I'm sure my behavior in #defocus has improved since then as well
<Myrtti> well I wouldn't know about #defocus, I don't frequent it that often
<Myrtti> so what exactly are you looking for in #ubuntu-uk on this lovely Tuesday?
<Katsuma> Myrtti: help with an installation
<Myrtti> oooh oooh, got a new device? which :-D
<Myrtti> (I'm researching on buying a laptop myself(
<Myrtti> gah fingers, please behave
<Myrtti> ) there
<Katsuma> Myrtti: I did get a Pi but that's not my problem, it's with installing ubuntu (latest) on my old laptop, it just goes to busy box prompt when loading the live cd
<Katsuma> Myrtti: that's what's going on
<Myrtti> well, the channel does have mutes on the previous nicknames you've used
<Myrtti> I'm personally inclined to remove them, but popey might have a different view on the issue
<Katsuma> Right
<Katsuma> Have words with popey and I'll be back probably same time tomorrow
<popey> Katsuma: hello
<popey> Katsuma: while I agree with Myrtti, the frustrating thing is we have been here before.
<popey> Katsuma: you've told us you've grown up each time you switched nick from bolt, phineas and a few others I fail to recall right now.
<popey> Katsuma: for anyone else, I'd say "hey, have a second chance, we all mess up now and then", but you have a track history of absolutely not changing your spots. Repeatedly.
<popey> However I am just one op, AlanBell .. ?
<Myrtti> then again bans are easy to reinstate
<Myrtti> or quiets
<Myrtti> well, as it stands none of the existing ones are effective
<Myrtti> as he himself has already noted
<AlanBell> the worst think katsuma did, was waste time with some support query that was a lie
<popey> AlanBell: repeatedly
<Tm_T> tsimpson jussi, ubottu?
<Unit193> Tm_T: If I were going to stick around for a while I'd offer to join one, but I'm out shortly...
<Unit193> Hah, and it's bakc.
 * jussi coughs
 * Unit193 should have just kept silent...
<Tm_T> leguin is back too
<Myrtti> oops.
 * jussi looks at what kind of new evilness this is..
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-unity, nic-doffay said: !active is gotten from the role.
<AlanBell> tsimpson: can you give meetingology a kick on the ubottu server please, it is running, but not joined to anything
<tsimpson> AlanBell: should come back now
<AlanBell> thanks
<Pici> Its nice when AlanBell is actually identified to his own account, its so refreshing.
<bazhang> hehe
<Unit193> Doesn't happen all too often, though. ;)
<AlanBell> shocking
<blazemore> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi is down
<Pici> tsimpson ^
#ubuntu-irc 2013-09-11
<darkxst> We will soon be having monthly meetings for Ubuntu GNOME
<darkxst> How do we go about getting a meeting bot?
<AlanBell> darkxst: what channel?
<darkxst> #ubuntu-gnome
<AlanBell> should be there now
<AlanBell> you can also book the main #ubuntu-meeting room, which might be better for a project like that
<AlanBell> so everyone can see easily
<darkxst> AlanBell, oh right, how would we go about booking that?
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fridge/Calendar
<darkxst> AlanBell, Thanks
<Unit193> So, in light of https://launchpad.net/medibuntu/+announcement/11951 and http://blogs.kde.org/2013/09/11/medibuntu-disappear-libdvdcss-now-direct-videolan, would it be time to change the medibuntu factoid to point to http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html now?  (Read the blog, contains a repo {currently} maintained by the Kubuntu folks.)
#ubuntu-irc 2013-09-14
<Soul-Sing> hi, is it possible to change Soul-Sing@ubuntu/member/leoquant into Soul-Sing@ubuntu/member/soulzing (the name of my launchpad page): https://launchpad.net/~soulzing
<Soul-Sing> i am already in the proces changing my ubuntu.com email adress
<Fuchs> if IRCC agrees and staff is around and agrees as well: yes
 * Fuchs pokes AlanBell with a piece of chocolate fudge
<Soul-Sing>  freenode staff can't change this unless ubuntu contact group ask for the change
<Soul-Sing> or support the change
<Soul-Sing> :)
<Fuchs> yes, hence me mentioning the IRCC and poking Alan
<Soul-Sing> thx
<Unit193> With a stick this time.
<Fuchs> I still know how things work, despite being gone for a while :p
<niko> Fuchs in the Wild
<Soul-Sing> Fuchs, youŕ a ubuntu veteran for ever :)
<Soul-Sing> an
<Fuchs> well, at least you already spotted a staffer
<Fuchs> Soul-Sing: I am still an ubuntu member, just not wearing it.
<Soul-Sing> Fuchs, my ubuntu.com is spammed to death....:/
<Fuchs> as it is a forward only anyway: Don't use it for registrations and similar stuff?
 * Myrtti lurks in the woodwork
<AlanBell> nice new name Soul-Sing :)
<Fuchs> I never ever received a single spam message there
<Soul-Sing> single sign on...etc.
<AlanBell> yeah, cloak change is fine Fuchs  :)
<Soul-Sing> Fuchs, no me neither...
<Fuchs> AlanBell: lovely, poke a staff member of your choice, then
<Soul-Sing> but recently
<Fuchs> I see two
<Fuchs> both are from odd countries though :(
 * AlanBell pokes Myrtti in a friendly way
<Soul-Sing> lol
 * Fuchs comfortcuddles niko
 * niko rage quit
<Soul-Sing> satin handgloves poke
<Soul-Sing> dear my Englisch...pfff
<AlanBell> yay
<Pricey> AlanBell: Soul-Sing: Done.
<Soul-Sing> thx
 * Fuchs also comfortcuddles Myrtti, then
<Myrtti> ♥
 * AlanBell decides he must do something with the http://givehugs.net/ domain
<Fuchs> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<Fuchs> hugs are my department, though
<AlanBell> I was thinking of making a kind of standalone like/+1 button that would give a thing a hug
<AlanBell> and have some kind of scoreboard of most hugged thing this week or something like that
<Fuchs> <3
<daz_> hi all
<daz_> I'm trying out mir, but it is rendering the screen with horizontal black lines dispersed throughout the correct desktop
<dazza5000> Does anyone have any suggestions on things I could do to fix this or how to debug it?
<Unit193> I'd recommend a support channel, such as #ubuntu+1
<dazza5000> thank you
#ubuntu-irc 2013-09-15
<Kaein> hello? Can someone assist me with a 13.04 issue
<ninnnu> Try #ubuntu
<ninnnu> This isn't really a support channel
<jose> hey guys, I've checked the #ubuntu-uds ACL out of curiosity and figured out that entry 7 is following the old dual cloak format - should be *!*@*/ubuntu.* instead of *!*@*/ubuntu.member.*
<Myrtti> many people still have the old format cloak tho
<Myrtti> well, I don't know about many but I doubt they've been actively changed
<jose> yeah, but wouldn't ubuntu.* include those people too?
<Myrtti> I suppose
<Myrtti> I didn't quite think that far ahead
<jose> well :)
<AlanBell> jose: fixed :)
<jose> great, thanks AlanBell! :)
<jose> btw, mind a quick PM?
<AlanBell> sure
<Genyar> anyone here?
<Genyar> What's the email address of the IRC Council?
#ubuntu-irc 2014-09-11
<Unit193> I'd presume someone noticed already, but ubot5 is still out to lunch.
<tsimpson> there it is
<Unit193> Ah, hope it had a wonderful meal, thanks.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-09-07
<Mikaela> !ops-#ubuntu-women
<ubottu> ops is Nightrose JanC pleia2 elky Myrtti hypa7ia maco Gareth akgraner Mamarok Pendulum akk elly idleone Tm_T alanbell nigelb svaksha Cheri703 Pici rww Mikaela valorie
<Mikaela> in addition to the current issue removing me from that list would be nice
<Mikaela> I wish that command was more intelligent and accepted calling in PM, I am tired and this could as well be the last straw between life and suicide
<lubotu3> Mikaela called the ops in #ubuntu-fi ()
#ubuntu-irc 2015-09-09
<hggdh> sorry for the delay -- had a meeting on a weird production issue
<Pici> delay?
<hggdh> oh. UTC -> CDT failed...
<hggdh> so I have time for a quick lunch :-)
<hggdh> sigh. Ended up I was late anyway
<hggdh> do we still want to get the meeting going?
 * Pici shrugs
<Pici> running around the office today
<hggdh> well. with my lateness, and resounding silence, and with both Pici and I running around like beheaded chickens, I guess no meeting.
<Unit193> And I was late as well.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-09-10
<Unit193> hggdh: Are you going to try and reschedule, try a different communication method, or just give up for now?
<hggdh> Unit193: try & re-shedule
#ubuntu-irc 2016-09-13
<mhall119> hey guys, something is going on with #ubuntu-communitycouncil
<mhall119> 15:31 -!- ServerMode/#ubuntu-communitycouncil [-o mhall119] by services.
<mhall119> 15:31 !tepper.freenode.net *** Notice -- TS for #ubuntu-communitycouncil  changed from 1473795091 to 1320449011
<mhall119> 15:31 -!- ServerMode/#ubuntu-communitycouncil [+cit] by services.
<mhall119> 15:31 -!- ServerMode/#ubuntu-communitycouncil [+o ChanServ] by services.
<mhall119> 15:31 -!- mhall119 was kicked from #ubuntu-communitycouncil by ChanServ  [Invite only channel]
<pleia2> there was a netsplit and that channel is invite only
<pleia2> so things will get a bit weird until things settle down, you'll want to re-identify and join again
<Unit193> mhall119: Identify to services, then try to rejoin.
<Pici> indeed.
<mhall119> thanks, I re-identified but still can't seem to join
<Fuchs> mhall119: what message do you get?
<Unit193> That ACL also needs updated.
<mhall119> Fuchs: see above
<Fuchs> oh
<mhall119> now I just get 15:33 [freenode] -!- Cannot join to channel #ubuntu-communitycouncil (You must  be invited)
<mhall119> so maybe the invites haven't settled down yet
<Fuchs> if it got completely empty, the +Is would be lost
<Fuchs> but someone™ could use chanserv's invite and go set them again
 * mhall119 doesn't know how to do that or if he has the permissions to do so
<Fuchs> easy, but you don't
<Fuchs> see   /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-communitycouncil list
<Fuchs> (and what Unit193 wrote, some Ubuntu GCs could have us do that if people with the needed flags can't)
<Unit193> Fuchs: I can't pull up the LP right now, but yeah I can ACK that.
<Unit193> +page
<Fuchs> Unit193: give whom what flags?
<pleia2> mhall119: try now, I just gave you access
<Fuchs> well, that works :)
<pleia2> mhall119: /msg chanserv invite #ubuntu-communitycouncil
<pleia2> then you can join
<Fuchs> I recommend to check whether the +Is are still there and, if not, to (re) set them :)
<Unit193> pleia2: Could likely drop cprofitt from the ACL. :3
<pleia2> Unit193: not my job
<pleia2> (I should probably be dropped too!)
<Fuchs> I think she can't
<Fuchs> I think I could
<Unit193> :3
<Fuchs> (I might be wrong on the former, with +f and same flags)
<Fuchs> Unit193: so if you need any changes to the ACL, just excplicitly tell me what to add and/or remove and I shall
<Unit193> Should likely come from someone like mhall119 to me first, or dh<tab> could just do it™
<Unit193> Anywho, I'm soon out.
<Fuchs> Okay :)
<pleia2> agreed
<Fuchs> doesn't seem like it needs to be done quick anyway
<Unit193> Or, hggdh can do it all because he's on both! :D  And yes, certainly not time sensitive at all.
<mhall119> pleia2: thanks, I'm in!
<mhall119> Unit193: Fuchs: can you give me channel op permissions to #ubuntu-communitycouncil so I can reset our topic?
<Fuchs> mhall119: /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-communitycouncil
<pleia2> you have op permissions
<pleia2> there you go ^
<Fuchs> mhall119: pleia2 granted you that earlier on :)
<Fuchs> sorry for all the noise and extra work, btw
<mhall119> how do I elevate myself?
<Fuchs> mhall119: see above
<Fuchs> just copy & paste my command
<mhall119> ah ha, thanks Fuchs
<Fuchs> you're welcome :)
<mhall119> I never have gotten the hang of IRC permissions
<Fuchs> no worries, we are here to help in such cases
<mhall119> can I add people to the invite ACL?
<mhall119> or do I need to request that
<Fuchs> mhall119: yes,   see the current list with   /mode #ubuntu-communitycouncil +I
<Fuchs> mhall119: add someone with e.g.   /mode #ubuntu-communitycouncil +I $a:PutTheirAccountNameHere
<Fuchs> you get the accountname by  /whois name,   it will give you a   "is logged in as $accountname"
<mhall119> what's $a?
<mhall119> ah, ok
<Fuchs> $a:   you need to leave as is
<lubotu1> Fuchs: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fuchs> lubotu1: oh shut it, tincan
<lubotu1> Fuchs: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fuchs> mhall119: $a:  tells the entry that it shall match on an account
<Fuchs> otherwise you'd be limited to  nick!ident@host, which is not terribly secure or great
<mhall119> gotcha
<Fuchs> I'll be heading off to bed, but my colleagues should be around if you get stuck somewhere, check either  /stats p   or poke one in here or in #freenode :)
#ubuntu-irc 2016-09-14
<freefor> why proudd can't paste in #ubuntu ? is he muted ?
#ubuntu-irc 2016-09-15
<sonu_nk> Hi, I have a ubuntu server and facing FTP issue ...  I am connecting with my ftp user on one pc it is working fine means connecting but on second pc it is shwoing Network error: Connection timed out
<dax> #ubuntu-irc is for IRC channel issues, you probably want #ubuntu or #ubuntu-server :)
<ubot5> ogra_ called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
#ubuntu-irc 2018-09-13
<Father_of_Lies> Could I please request a cloak - https://launchpad.net/~father-of-lies
<krytarik> !membership | Father_of_Lies: This is precondition for the first one
<ubottu> Father_of_Lies: This is precondition for the first one: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<krytarik> !cloak
<ubottu> To get an Ubuntu member cloak or any other one, first register your nick as detailed at https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For Ubuntu member cloaks, then ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your Launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode. See also !membership
<Father_of_Lies> I have a registered nick setup with mail
<Father_of_Lies> And linked my account as said in the manual :)
#ubuntu-irc 2018-09-14
<deca_6> Allаһ iѕ ԁoinɡ
<Angeris1> Ꭺⅼlаh iѕ doinɡ
<ponkyS8> Allaһ is doiᥒg
<ponkyS8> sᥙn іѕ ᥒot doiᥒg Aⅼⅼɑh is ⅾoing
<mi201426> Allɑh іѕ dοіnɡ
<theanalyst4> Allah iѕ dоіᥒg
<theanalyst4> sᥙᥒ ⅰs ᥒot ԁоiᥒɡ Αⅼlaһ ⅰѕ dοing
<halindrome11> Ꭺⅼlah is dഠⅰᥒg
<kipukun13> Aⅼlah іs ⅾoіng
<simon81615> Aⅼⅼaһ is ⅾഠing
<simon81615> ѕ∪n is ᥒot dⲟinɡ Aⅼⅼah ⅰѕ doiᥒg
<simon81615> mഠon ⅰs ᥒοt ⅾοіnɡ Alⅼah ⅰs ԁoing
<chrisccoulson17> Aⅼⅼаһ is dഠinɡ
<Juri_Agarin> Allah is ԁοiᥒɡ
<Juri_Agarin> ѕ∪ᥒ is nഠt ԁοіng Αllɑh is ԁoiᥒɡ
<Juri_Agarin> moon is nഠt doiᥒg Ꭺⅼⅼah ⅰs doing
<purplepod0> Alⅼaһ іs dⲟing
<purplepod0> suᥒ iѕ ᥒоt ԁoіng Аⅼⅼаh iѕ dഠiᥒɡ
<voipmonk17> Alⅼaһ is ⅾoiᥒg
<murthy> is this the place where we report ubuntu ops abuse?
<jeremy31> I guess you could
<murthy> one of a ops in #ubuntu-ops told me to contact to irc council to report issue
<murthy> this this the place
<genii> murthy: The more appropriate channel would be #ubuntu-irc-council as described at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess which was linked from the topic of #ubuntu-ops ( and which was suggested to you)
<jeremy31> Try emailing them at ubuntu-irc@lists.ubuntu.com
<murthy> thank you
<jeremy31> actually irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<murthy> ok I will contact them
<murthy> genii: can you change the name of the bot in ubuntu-unregged?
<genii> murthy: No, I can only edit it's factoids.
<genii> ( if it has any )
<murthy> genii: can you check the factoids of the bot and tell me if it is appropriate?
<genii> Your question is badly formed
<genii> Factoids are what the bot responds with when you query it with !
<murthy> genii: sorry, i thought it as description
<murthy> genii: can you check the bot's name and description and tell me if its appropriate?
<jeremy31> what is wrong with ubot93
<genii> murthy: Bot names are at the discretion of the moderator who operates the bot.
<murthy> jeremy31: Its named "Drone"
<murthy> genii: Is there any guide lines to name a bot?
<jeremy31> That is a good bot, spam killer
<murthy> jeremy31: have you checked the description ?
<genii> murthy: The guideline is the same as what names we would allow or not allow in any of our channels, eg: family friendly
<jeremy31> psychotic killer robot?
<murthy> jeremy31: ya
<murthy> is that family friendly?
<genii> Since it kills spam, seems appropriate
<murthy> omg
<murthy> everyone is ok will the word killer robot
<jeremy31> How many people are going to go through and look at all that
<wxl> murthy: i'm not ok with the word killer robot
<genii> Also a nick such as PsychoticKillerRobot for a user would be allowed in the  #ubuntu spaces.
<murthy> I feel the word Drone itself is not welcoming
<wxl> murthy: ..because it's two words, actually
<wxl> :)
<wxl> </troll>
<murthy> wxl: ya
<murthy> wxl: thank you
<wxl> murthy: other than that, i'm indifferent
<wxl> they certainly don't call the executioner "mr. happy man"
<murthy> genii: a user can have a name as that, but not for official purposes
<murthy> wxl: :'D
<genii> "Drone" is also appropriate as it's name twofold, since it operates autonomously, plus it tends to drone on about registering to be able to join the main channels
<murthy> genii: be honest, what comes to your mind when you think of drones
<wxl> i think of bees
<genii> bees
<popey> flying things that take photos
<genii> I think bees are winning
<wxl> hobbyist aviation is the other thing i tend to think of
<wxl> along with the idea, as aforementioned, of "droning on"
<popey> I just played the word association game with my wife. Asked her what she thought of when you say "drone"
<popey> "Those flying tings that people use to take photos of buildings"
<popey> So bees aren't winning anymore! hah!
<wxl> merriam-webster says bee https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/drone
<wxl> oxford says sound https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/drone
<popey> oxford says noise, and bees come third for nouns.. https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/drone
<wxl> cambridge agrees https://dictionary.cambridge.org/us/dictionary/english/drone
<popey> wait, there's a cambridge dictionary!?
<jeremy31> I am not sure what a bot has listed for a real name has to do with op abuse
<wxl> the faa certainly doesn't imply any particularly nefarious behavior even when we are talking about unmanned aircraft systems https://www.faa.gov/uas/
<jeremy31> I know people with Drone for a last name
<murthy> is this channel logged?
<wxl> maybe they should change it
<wxl> see topic murthy
<murthy> this is part of the growing trend, people have run out of superlatives, now they have started using the words like nuke eg.,"nuke initramfs" cutting edge has become bleeding edge then it will become oozing edge
<wxl> that seems reasonably true, murthy, but has nothing to do with "drone"
<popey> they haven't run out of superlatives, someone else just registered them all first
<popey> Also, cultural references. "nuke it from orbit" is a common phrase among fans of a particular film series.
<wxl> and actually cultural references can be problematic. i intentionally will not say "drink the kool-aid"
<popey> I won't say that either, but that's because I don't know what it is :)
<wxl> well, in general it refers to the idea of following along with the lead
<wxl> being a sheep, in other words
<popey> I know what it means I've just never seen "kool aid", it's not a thing here
<wxl> but it's actually a reference to the jonestown massacre. jim jones, a cult leader, in desperation because everyone was coming down on him, had all his followers drink kool-aid with poison in it
<wxl> including children, the elderly. it was terrible.
<wxl> but also a long time ago, as genii said.
<genii> Not here, but yes. I'm ancient enough to remember it.
<murthy> i am thinking of writing a letter to mark shuttleworth asking about some clarification regarding bot naming
<jeremy31> So Drone is bad?
<wxl> it might be more appropriate to contact the community council, murthy
<murthy> not appropriate
<popey> I'll see him on Monday, I'll ask him myself.
<murthy> wxl: one of the accused is  member of the council, i dont think the hearing will be fair
<murthy> popey: thanks
<wxl> murthy: one of the bots is a member of the council? you're aware that there's more than one member? and that mark's part of it?
<jeremy31> murthy Just a member of the council?
<popey> While I wouldn't put words in his mouth, I can guess what he will say.
<murthy> wxl: its not the bot, its the creator
<popey> The CC has delegated responsibility to the IRC Council for these issues, and the process starts there.
<wxl> murthy: i'm pretty sure the creator of drone is not on the community council
<popey> If you're not happy with the results of discussion with the IRC Council, then the Community Council is the next step.
<jeremy31> murthy and the creator of that bot has done a lot lately to keep the spam here to a minimum, if you want to volunteer your time, feel free
<murthy> jeremy31: i understand his contribution to the community and appreciate that, but the naming, i cant accept
<murthy> popey: thanks for the info
<murthy> I just spoke to one of the council member, I asked for his personal opinion of the matter, he says he is also about the photography and bees. I am dismayed.
<jeremy31> murthy should I ban this guy because of his name?  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2401195
<murthy> jeremy31: no
<murthy> jeremy31: he is an individual not a bot
<jeremy31> So how is that any different than an individual that names a bot?
<murthy> imagine how it would seem if a person sitting in helpdesk  or a reception in a place named Drone(Psychotic killer robot)
<murthy> what if the bot is named like Helperbot
<wxl> but drone is in either position
<wxl> s/is/is not/
<jeremy31> And if you are the only one to report it, it will likely be ignored
<murthy> jeremy31: yes that correct
<wxl> again, i bring up the executioner
<wxl> they call them..... the executioner
<murthy> capital punishment is getting abolished throughout the wold
<wxl> that's beside the point
<murthy> *world
<wxl> still called execution where it exists
<wxl> including in the US
<wxl> and they're not getting rid of it because they don't like what it's called
<wxl> it's not that they're renaming it
<murthy> but he is named the executioner not executioner(Psychotic killer person)
<murthy> If is named like that then there will be descent
<jeremy31> And the only people that will see Psychotic killer robot are the ones seeing joins/parts or snooping
<wxl> but you've been arguing about drone
<wxl> not so much about the realname
 * wxl pretty much ignores joins/parts as a rule
<murthy>  I saw the name Drone first, asked about it in ubuntu channel, a person told that "Drone is also the term used for autonomous worker, and is used in all #ubuntu channels. offense to others was never the intention", then I did whois on the bot name and I saw the description of the name and it clearly displays violence .
<wxl> i'm pretty sure drone was born back in the days before military drones were even a thing
<wxl> you're assuming too much
<murthy> why not use the word bee instead of drone then?
<wxl> it's meant to refer to autonomy
<jeremy31> why not use psycho spam killing robot
<murthy> why not just spam blocker or spam shield ?
<jeremy31> murthy it likely does more than spam, only the creator knows for sure and I don't want to bother him as long as I don't have to see that stupid allah is doing spam
<murthy> jeremy31: what?
<jeremy31> murthy, you haven't seen the spam lately?
<murthy> jeremy31: just saw once, what happened?
<jeremy31> murthy, I know it has happened here at least 3 times today
<wxl> murthy: earlier you said that if an executioner was called "psychotic killer robot," there would be complaints. you realize that no one else has complained about this besides you?
<murthy> wxl: yes I am aware of that
<murthy> jeremy31: oh
<jeremy31> Actually 7 times on this channel alone
<murthy> jeremy31: So those name and words are some kind of a scare crow?
<jeremy31> murthy It is still an experiment, as the end result is a K-Line for the spammer
<murthy> jeremy31: that spammer had his nick as allah?
<jeremy31> murthy the spammers use different nicks and IP addresses
<jeremy31> From just a minute ago on another channel- SunTsu20 has quit (Killed (Sigyn (Spam is off topic on freenode.)))
<jeremy31> murthy look at https://botbot.me/freenode/reddit-dev/2018-08-01/?tz=America/Chicago
<utaal3> Aⅼⅼah is dοіᥒɡ
<jeremy31> murthy see that?
<jeremy31> Can you guess who created Sigyn?
#ubuntu-irc 2018-09-15
<Voss_> Аllɑh iѕ ԁഠіng
<Voss_> ѕun іs ᥒot doiᥒɡ Αllɑһ іs doing
<Voss_> ⅿοοn is not doinɡ Alⅼah ⅰs doinɡ
<murthy>    /whois hggdh
<TheStrix> Allaһ ⅰs ԁⲟing
<dbrandon-> Aⅼlah iѕ ԁoinɡ
<dbrandon-> ѕuᥒ iѕ ᥒഠt ⅾoіnɡ Allaһ iѕ doinɡ
<hostess23> Aⅼⅼah is ԁⲟіᥒɡ
<ergosomnic7118> Αllɑһ ⅰѕ dⲟing
<retentiveboy10> Aⅼlаh іs dοⅰᥒg
<retentiveboy10> ѕun ⅰѕ ᥒot doⅰᥒg Aⅼlaһ ⅰѕ dоing
<retentiveboy10> ⅿⲟoᥒ іѕ ᥒоt ԁoing Allɑһ іs doⅰᥒg
<imanc21> Alⅼaһ ⅰs doing
<imanc21> ѕun iѕ ᥒⲟt doіng Aⅼlah іs doiᥒg
<gnurou4> Ꭺllaһ іs ԁoinɡ
<gnurou4> sᥙᥒ is ᥒοt dοіnɡ Αⅼlah іs dοіng
<gnurou4> mooᥒ is not ԁoⅰᥒɡ Allɑһ ⅰs dоiᥒg
<|darc|20> Allah іs dοinɡ
<|darc|20> ѕᥙn is not ԁοing Aⅼⅼɑһ is ԁoіng
<Omnipotent18> Αⅼⅼah іѕ doing
<tr4656_7> Αllah іѕ ⅾoing
<RoBo_V21> Aⅼlah is dοіng
<RoBo_V21> suᥒ іs ᥒot ⅾഠіng Allаh іѕ dоіᥒg
<Kode__> Αlⅼah is doiᥒg
<EO_11> Alⅼaһ іs doiᥒɡ
<EO_11> sun is nഠt dഠing Αlⅼɑh ⅰs dοing
<stintel17> Allɑh іѕ doіng
<sh_smith2> Alⅼаh ⅰs ԁoіng
<rwg0> Allɑh іѕ doiᥒg
<Guest17289> Aⅼlaһ is doinɡ
#ubuntu-irc 2018-09-16
<maze7> Αlⅼɑһ ⅰs doing
<Choruptian2> Aⅼⅼɑһ is ԁⲟing
<riataman> Aⅼⅼɑһ іs ԁοⅰᥒɡ
<Puckel_20> Ꭺlⅼɑһ is ⅾoⅰng
<Jazzdude17> Аllɑһ іѕ dⲟing
<CalimeroTeknik24> Allɑһ is ⅾoⅰng
<Olen5> Alⅼaһ is dοіnɡ
<taranto9> Alⅼaһ is doіᥒg
<JollyRgrs5> Alⅼаһ іѕ ԁoіᥒɡ
<JollyRgrs5> ѕ∪ᥒ іѕ not doing Aⅼⅼaһ is dοing
<Feeedi> Αllah iѕ doinɡ
<Feeedi> ѕᥙᥒ iѕ not ⅾⲟіnɡ Aⅼⅼah iѕ doing
<LockeAnarchist4> Alⅼɑh is ԁoіᥒɡ
<peschkaj20> Αlⅼaһ іs doing
<peschkaj20> ѕun ⅰѕ nοt doing Aⅼⅼaһ iѕ ⅾοing
<peschkaj20> ⅿοon іs not dοinɡ Αllah is doiᥒg
<pfoo7> Аⅼlah iѕ ԁоing
<pfoo7> sun is not ԁoiᥒg Αllɑh is ⅾⲟіng
#ubuntu-irc 2019-09-14
<hggdh> FYI: open season for election for IRCC. Just sent out the call for nominations email
